# 

## iF-Jimi

Jako że dopiero co obudziłem się po czterodniowej walce w Warszawie, chciałem podziękować producentowi Ampio dzięki któremu mieliśmy okazję również uczestniczyć w tym wydarzeniu. Dla forumowiczów nie jest tajemnicą że jestem fanem (i nie tylko) tego systemu, więc pozwolę sobie na małą demonstrację nowego urządzenia. Miałem okazję spotkać się i porozmawiać z niektórymi forumowiczami Muratora i forum Sztywniaka za co również dziękuję. Wracając do urządzenia o którym mowa powyżej, duże zamieszanie na stoisku zrobił nowy detektor gestów który umieszczam poniżej. Urządzenie jest w pełni konfigurowalne i może obsługiwać do siedmiu gestów - poruszenie ręką w górę, w dół, w lewo, w prawo, zakręcenie palcem w lewo, w prawo oraz stuknięcie w szybkę. Na filmiku widać pierwsze cztery wymienione gesty ponieważ niedokończone jest jeszcze oprogramowanie detektora, powstał on na tydzień przed targami  :smile:  Ciekawostką jest że można go schować za płytą gipsową i nadal będzie działał, czyli mamy klasyczny niewidzialny włącznik  :smile: 
https://youtu.be/i3tJrZFZ8nk
Co do charakterystyki reszty systemu to duża jego część została już opisana na forum muratora w innych tematach, w wolnej chwili natomiast umieszczę ją w tym temacie. Teraz muszę zacząć ogarniać sprawy zaniedbane przez nieobecność  :smile:

----------


## WiesiekM

Rzeczywiście na targach robiło to wrażenie. Szkoda że dopiero teraz jak już Ampio mam całe zainstalowane. Musiałbym zamienić zamiast panela sensorowego albo wykuć obok następną puszkę. Tak czy inaczej cieszę się że producent się rozwija. Acha, lampa była mega  :smile:  to muszę sobie jeszcze zainstalować  :roll eyes:

----------


## Sztywniak

Czujnik gestów fajny.
Kiedy szkolenie w dolnośląskim?

----------


## homelogic

Mnie do Ampio przekonały dwie rzeczy:
- super stabilność
- pełna redundancja

Żaden inny polski system nie może się pochwalić podobnymi zaletami.

Jimi, wrzuć te terminy bo mam też parę osób zainteresowanych  :smile:

----------


## iF-Jimi

W zasadzie jesteśmy w trakcie szkoleń od dzisiaj. Na dzień dzisiejszy w tym tygodniu pozostały jedynie wolne miejsca w Łodzi i Wrocławiu. Kraków i Katowice mamy full, w Rzeszowie szkolenia odbyły się dzisiaj a byłoby jeszcze miejsce na 3 - 4 osoby. Cieszy fakt że 90% uczestników to firmy instalacyjne z targów z Warszawy i Bielsko B.

Poniżej terminy szkoleń.
12 październik – woj. podkarpackie / lubelskie (Rzeszów),
13 październik – woj. małopolskie / świętokrzyskie (Kraków)
14 październik – woj. śląskie (Katowice)
15 październik – woj. łódzkie (Łódź)
16 październik – woj. dolnośląskie (Wrocław)

WiesiekM, ty masz tak instalację przygotowaną że wszystko jeszcze da się doinstalować  :smile:

----------


## iF-Jimi

A przy okazji umieszczam tu taki fajny artykulik z portalu dominteligentny.pl  :smile:  http://dominteligentny.pl/2015/dom-i...io-smart-home/

----------


## WikiSKIT

> Mnie do Ampio przekonały dwie rzeczy:
> - super stabilność
> - pełna redundancja
> 
> Żaden inny polski system nie może się pochwalić podobnymi zaletami.
> 
> Jimi, wrzuć te terminy bo mam też parę osób zainteresowanych


A propos Polskiego systemu o pełnej stabilności zapominałeś o Nexo od Nexwella, po dobrym zaprogramowaniu jest bezobsługowy.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> A propos Polskiego systemu o pełnej stabilności zapominałeś o Nexo od Nexwella, po dobrym zaprogramowaniu jest bezobsługowy.


Tak mi się wydaj że chyba każdy dobrze wykonany i zaprogramowany system powinien być bezobsługowy? Po to się te systemy instaluje. Chyba że chciałeś coś głębszego przekazać skoro specjalnie się na forum zarejestrowałeś.  Homelogic pisząc "pełna redundancja" miał na myśli że system jest praktycznie niezależny od serwera bo każdy moduł w AMPIO jest autonomiczną jednostką logiczną.

----------


## homelogic

Najbardziej mnie śmieszy fragment "...po DOBRYM zaprogramowaniu...".

----------


## iF-Jimi

Najlepsze systemy na świecie są bezobsługowe nawet po złym zaprogramowaniu  :smile: ))

----------


## dendrytus

Ale chętnie się dowiem jak Ampio steruję piecem Vitodens 200. Proszę oświeć mnie.
Chętnie się dowiem jak zamierzasz wyświetlić parametry pieca na np. iPad-zie.
Tylko daruj sobie rozwiązania na przekaźnikach, bo to wiocha.

----------


## homelogic

> ale chętnie się dowiem jak ampio steruję piecem vitodens 200. Proszę oświeć mnie.
> Chętnie się dowiem jak zamierzasz wyświetlić parametry pieca na np. Ipad-zie.
> Tylko daruj sobie rozwiązania na przekaźnikach, bo to wiocha.


tcp/udp api.

----------


## dendrytus

> tcp/udp api.


 :jaw drop:  :rotfl:  
Nie pogrążaj się. Wyjedź na urlop lub jakieś szkolenie, najlepiej płatne, bo jest szansa, że będzie coś warte, a ty się przyłożysz.

----------


## homelogic

> Nie pogrążaj się. Wyjedź na urlop lub jakieś szkolenie, najlepiej płatne, bo jest szansa, że będzie coś warte, a ty się przyłożysz.


Z LAN idę na modbus i gotowe.

Ale rozumiem że chodzi ci o to że się mylę. Wytłumacz mi proszę w takim razie mój błąd.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Ale chętnie się dowiem jak Ampio steruję piecem Vitodens 200. Proszę oświeć mnie.
> Chętnie się dowiem jak zamierzasz wyświetlić parametry pieca na np. iPad-zie.
> Tylko daruj sobie rozwiązania na przekaźnikach, bo to wiocha.


W Ampio najchętniej zintegrowałbym go po ModBus-ie na RS485. Poniżej interfejs komunikacyjny.


Rozumiem natomiast że istnieje ryzyko iż dendrytus za chwilę powie że jedynym słusznym jest KNX. Nie ma sprawy. W tym przypadku w takim razie musimy zastosować serwer Ampio, bo puki co on na jak razie w tym systemie ma bramkę KNX (złącze w lewym dolnym rogu)


Co do wyświetlania wartości na urządzeniach mobilnych wyjaśniłem to już w innym temacie, wytłumaczę jeszcze raz tutaj. Oprogramowanie serwera Ampio pozwala na wyświetlanie na telefonach, tabletach wartości z jakichkolwiek urządzeń w magistrali, w tym urządzeń komunikacyjnych takich jak ModBus, RS232, RS485, również KNX. Ten ostatni to nowość w Ampio. Możemy sobie również zmieniać wartości w urządzeniach sterowanych przez interfejsy, w tym przypadku zwykle kończy się to ingerencją producenta w oprogramowanie z czym generalnie nie ma problemu. Możemy sobie te wartości równieżwystawiać na panelach sensorowych Ampio, np takich jak ten;


Cieszę się dendrytusie że zaintrygował cię ostatnio temat Ampio, a to że w negatywnym tego słowa znaczeniu wynika tylko i wyłącznie z twojej bezgranicznej miłości do KNX (choć jak widzisz też go tu masz) oraz z twojej niewiedzy. To drugie generalnie dziwi tym bardziej że ignorantami nazywasz tych co próbują się wypowiadać a nie wiedzą o czym gadają. Przybliżę wobec tego charakterystykę systemu żebyś na przyszłość mógł wiedzieć co krytykujesz. 

Pomijając kwestie typowo marketingowe czyli dobre seny i 5 lat gwarancji to tak

1. System topologicznie bardzo zbliżony do KNX. Czyli logika rozproszona, autonomiczność wszystkich urządzeń itp. Trochę inaczej działa z racji tego że każde urządzenie wysyła WSZYSTKIE informacje w sieć czy tego chcemy czy nie. Pozwala na to szybkość magistrali która w tym przypadku jest znacznie szybsza od KNX. Poza tym ułatwia to programowanie. Konfiguracja systemu Ampio pomimo dużych możliwości i struktury rozproszonej jest banalna.

2. Magistrala CAN. Szybkość magistrali 50kb która i tak jest ograniczona przez producenta Ampio ze względu na długość i niezawodność magistrali.

3. Logika w każdym module jest dosyć mocno rozbudowana i nie trzeba płacić licencji za jej odblokowanie. Po prostu w niskiej cenie otrzymujemy urządzenie z pełnymi możliwościami. Oprócz szeregu dużej ilości gotowych funkcji każdy moduł ma do dyspozycji 32 flagi (zmienne)

4. SERWER. Mimo że jeszcze całkiem niedawno nie był traktowany jako urządzenie odpowiadające za logikę tylko za komunikację ze światem zewnętrznym i grafikę, w tej chwili zaczyna być urządzeniem z potężnymi możliwościami. Oprócz tego że w najnowszej wersji ma w sobie dodatkowe wejścia, wyjścia, KNX, 1-Wire, Lora, to można w nim programować coraz więcej funkcji logicznych, a niedługo na pokładzie będą dostępne 2 jezyki - Lua oraz Python. 

5. Integracja, czyli to co już po części zostało opisane powyżej. RS232, RS485, ModBus, KNX, LAN, 1-wire, LoRa. To ostatnie szczególnie zasługuje na uwagę ponieważ dzięki niemu Ampio staje się systemem o możliwościach bezprzewodowej rozbudowy o zasięgu do paru kilometrów. Generalnie LoRa leci w terenie otwartym do kilkunastu kilometrów, zasięg natomiast został w AMPIO ograniczony ze względu na szybkość oraz brak potrzeby stosowania takich długich linków. Protokół LoRa został już przetestowany przez producenta Ampio w warunkach przemysłowych. W Szczecinie powstała fabryka w której firma Automatyka Control zaimplementowała LoRę do kilkudziesięciu spawarek w celu ich monitorowania. System bez zająknięcia chodzi już ponad rok.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Nie wspomnę również o tym że oprócz szeregu różnych modułów takich jak wejścia cyfrowe, analogowe, niskonapięciowe, wysokonapięciowe, wyjścia przekaźnikowe, ściemniacze, PWM, wersje tych urządzeń w postaci wielokanałowych, jedno / dwu kanałowych, w wersjach na listwę oraz dopuszkowych Ampio wprowadza również co jakiś czas rozwiązania niestandardowe. Jednym z tych rozwiązań są np. żarówki cyfrowe. Żarówki te są przewidziane na 15 do 20 lat świecenia. Uzyskuje się to dzięki temu ponieważ po pierwsze diody w nich nie są przewatowywane, stosuje się tylko najdroższe diody, prąd w każdej diodzie jest stabilizowany przez mikroprocesor w żarówce. Żarówka ma również czujnik temperatury który ściemni ją gdyby z jakichś nienaturalnych powodów dostała większej temperatury.

Żarówki te oprócz cech powyższych charakteryzują się tym że na zwykłym kablu prądowym trzy żyłowym możemy "powiesić" do 16 żarówek i każdą z nich niezależnie sterować ściemnianie / rozjaśnianie / wył / zał.  Każdy kto był na targach na stanowisku Ampio widział jak te żarówki pomimo swojej małej mocy jasno świecą.


Od paru miesięcy  dostępny jest również amplituner Ampio dedykowany do wielostrefowych systemów nagłośnienia głównie sufitowego. Amplituner jak każde inne urządzenie w tym systemie ma swoją logikę i flagi (zmienne)


Są też zupełnie nowe urządzenia pokazane na początku tematu jak detektor gestów bądź czytnik linii papilarnych w którym do każdego palca możemy przypisać inną funkcję.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Ale chętnie się dowiem jak Ampio steruję piecem Vitodens 200. Proszę oświeć mnie.
> Chętnie się dowiem jak zamierzasz wyświetlić parametry pieca na np. iPad-zie.
> Tylko daruj sobie rozwiązania na przekaźnikach, bo to wiocha.


Coś szybko zamilkłeś jak na taki ostry atak. Przyznam że po mojej odpowiedzi miałem cichą nadzieję na jakąś konwersację w związku z twoją wrodzoną werwą do krytykowania wszystkiego poza KNX  :roll eyes: 
W takim razie teraz ja mam pytanie. Czy w KNX bez użycia Homeserwera można robić warunki czasowe? Np. zapal światło na podstawie czujki po godzinie 20.00  Albo coś trochę bardziej złożonego ale też nie trudnego jak np. wykonaj algorytm badania nieobecności domowników i jeśli nikogo nie ma, na podwórku temperatura jest poniżej -5 i wiatr powyżej 10m/h, a dodatkowo jest po godzinie 19.00 to pozamykaj rolety. Czy taki algorytm zaprogramujesz na zwykłym module roletowym?

----------


## dendrytus

> Czy w KNX bez użycia Homeserwera można robić warunki czasowe? Np. zapal światło na podstawie czujki po godzinie 20.00  Albo coś trochę bardziej złożonego ale też nie trudnego jak np. wykonaj algorytm badania nieobecności domowników i jeśli nikogo nie ma, na podwórku temperatura jest poniżej -5 i wiatr powyżej 10m/h, a dodatkowo jest po godzinie 19.00 to pozamykaj rolety. Czy taki algorytm zaprogramujesz na zwykłym module roletowym?


Tak. Od 25 lat mogę uzyskać taką funkcjonalność.
Do uzyskania takich funkcjonalności nigdy nie był potrzebny  jakikolwiek serwer.




> Coś szybko zamilkłeś jak na taki ostry atak. Przyznam że po mojej  odpowiedzi miałem cichą nadzieję na jakąś konwersację w związku z twoją  wrodzoną werwą do krytykowania wszystkiego poza KNX 
> W takim razie teraz ja mam pytanie.


Niektórzy czasami maja ważniejsze sprawy i ciekawsze problemy do rozwiązania.

Ps.
Ten wątek powinien się zaczynać od postu #16, a nie od bełkotu i lizania sobie dup na wzajem. Nie powstałby gdybym na ciebie nie naskoczył.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Tak. Od 25 lat mogę uzyskać taką funkcjonalność.
> Do uzyskania takich funkcjonalności nigdy nie był potrzebny  jakikolwiek serwer.


Naprawdę? Poświęciłem pół godziny na prześledzenie twoich postów bo byłem święcie przekonany że jakiś czas temu pisałeś zupełnie co innego. Ciekawe jak się to ma do postu #1332 w temacie "inteligentny dom - gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie"

Z twoich postów można wywnioskować że KNX w chwili powstania 25 lat temu od razu zyskał pełną funkcjonalność. Jak się okazuje nawet tę której nie ma do dnia dzisiejszego.

----------


## SewerG

> Tak. Od 25 lat mogę uzyskać taką funkcjonalność.
> Do uzyskania takich funkcjonalności nigdy nie był potrzebny jakikolwiek serwer.


Mało tego nawet nie 25 lat. 2003 pierwsze specyfikacje. To daje 22-23 lat i to dopiero standard komunikacyjny. Nie zmienia to faktu, że nie tylko KNX jest systemem rozproszonym. A to że jego początek sięga 22 lat (co niesie za sobą utrzymywanie kompatybilności przez cały ten czas) jest raczej jego ułomnością. Wówczas transmisja szeregowa po RS232, to wg specyfikacji max parę metrów przewodu. Prędkość przy tym fatalnie wolna. LAN chodził po koncentryku. Teraz świat wygląda zupełnie inaczej. kolejną sprawą jest to, iż KNX przecierał szlaki, przez co posiada wady błędnych założeń początkowych. Obecnie szlaki są przetarte, a innym dużo łatwiej jest stworzyć inny system. Przede wszystkim powstała cała masa systemów z jednostką centralną i znacznie mniej rozproszonych, wszystko śladem, a nie przed KNX. Przewodnictwa nigdy pewnie nikt mu nie odmówi  :wink: . A przecież wiemy również, że bez serwera nawet dziadek KNX nie da rady wszystkiego.

----------


## El*ontro

> Nie zmienia to faktu, że nie tylko KNX jest systemem rozproszonym.


Ale jedynym określonym przez międzynarodowe normy. Przynajmniej nie słyszałem o innym, oczywiście mogę się mylić.




> A to że jego początek sięga 22 lat (co niesie za sobą utrzymywanie kompatybilności przez cały ten czas) jest raczej jego ułomnością.


Ciekawy sposób rozumowania. Może warto pomyśleć w drugą stronę - skoro cały czas utrzymywana jest kompatybilność, to za kilkanaście lat obecnie wykonane instalacje będzie można rozbudować o nowe urządzenia. W innych systemach może nie być tak dobrze.




> Wówczas transmisja szeregowa po RS232, to wg specyfikacji max parę metrów przewodu.


Komunikacja w KNX jest oparta o RS232? Chyba o czymś nie wiem.




> Prędkość przy tym fatalnie wolna. LAN chodził po koncentryku.


Chodził po koncentryku, a teraz chodzi po skrętce i światłowodzie. I co z tego? KNX też działa po sieci IP.




> Teraz świat wygląda zupełnie inaczej. kolejną sprawą jest to, iż KNX przecierał szlaki, przez co posiada wady błędnych założeń początkowych. Obecnie szlaki są przetarte, a innym dużo łatwiej jest stworzyć inny system. Przede wszystkim powstała cała masa systemów z jednostką centralną i znacznie mniej rozproszonych, wszystko śladem, a nie przed KNX. Przewodnictwa nigdy pewnie nikt mu nie odmówi . A przecież wiemy również, że bez serwera nawet dziadek KNX nie da rady wszystkiego.


Moduły typowo wykonawcze nie potrafią wszystkiego, chociaż są cały czas rozbudowywane. Ale po to są inne urządzenia zgodne z KNX, żeby z nich korzystać. Nie koniecznie musi to być Home Server Giry.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Moduły typowo wykonawcze nie potrafią wszystkiego, chociaż są cały czas rozbudowywane. Ale po to są inne urządzenia zgodne z KNX, żeby z nich korzystać. Nie koniecznie musi to być Home Server Giry.


Jasne że tak, masz całkowitą rację i tego typu wymiana poglądów mi się podoba. Ja KNX-a nie krytykuję, wręcz podchodzę do niego z szacunkiem. Po prostu nóż mi się otwiera w kieszeni kiedy czytam tego typu bzdury



> ŻADEN z polskich systemów, ani żaden z systemów od homelogic-a nie potrafi zmieniać krzywych grzewczych z poziomu smartfona czy tabletu, a KNX potrafi.


Albo do gorsza, coś co potrafi chyba każdy system



> W zasadzie to ŻADEN z polskich systemów nie potrafi wyłączyć ogrzewania zostawiając włączone podgrzewanie wody.


Pomijając fakt jak ktoś pisze jedno całkowicie zaprzeczając temu co napisał pół roku wcześniej.

Po tegorocznych targach w Biesko-Białej oraz Warszawie na szkoleniach AMPIO pojawiło się kilka instalatorów KNX. Nie wypytywaliśmy o licencję, ale ewidentnie widać było że znają się na rzeczy. Nie zachowywali się jak zombie powtarzając w kółko knx, knx, knx. Nie przyszli z klapkami na oczach, po prostu niektórzy z nich spędzili godzinę na stoisku targowym i zainteresowali się systemem bo dostrzegli w nim duże możliwości w rozsądnych cenach. Na szkoleniach pojawili się także fibarowcy, nexwellowcy, F&F-cy, itp. Nie mówiąc o tym że pan automatyk z ABB w Warszawie spędził na stoisku Ampio litą godzinę. Jaki sens wobec tego ma upośledzanie samego siebie nie dopuszczając do siebie żadnej wiedzy spoza swojego podwórka przy okazji konsekwentnie wprowadzając ciągle innych w błąd?

----------


## SewerG

> Komunikacja w KNX jest oparta o RS232? Chyba o czymś nie wiem.


Oczywiście KNX nie jest oparty o standard RS232, jednak jest to tak, czy siak transmisja szeregowa. Ze względu na założone trudne warunki pracy i różne sposoby przesyłania sygnału, KNX ma prędkość jaką ma, czyli niewielką. 

Daleki jestem od krytyki KNX'a, jest to dla mnie system bardzo stabilny z założenia, z ugruntowaną pozycją na rynku, raczej nie do przezwyciężenia w tej chwili dla konkurencji.

Jednak nie ma rzeczy idealnych. KNX powstawał lata temu. Oczekiwania użytkowników były inne wówczas, a inne są obecnie. Oczywiście teraz są znacznie większe. Przesłanie znacznie większej ilości danych, zmniejsza prędkość działania całego systemu, oczywiście instalatorzy sobie z tym znakomicie radzą. 

Potężna baza sprzętowa KNX oczywiście jest kolejną zaletą. Jednak wiadomo, że podmiana urządzenia alternatywnych producentów, często nie wygląda też kolorowo. Standard standardem, ale to tylko standard komunikacyjny, a nie ścisłe usystematyzowanie protokołu..




> Ciekawy sposób rozumowania. Może warto pomyśleć w drugą stronę - skoro cały czas utrzymywana jest kompatybilność, to za kilkanaście lat obecnie wykonane instalacje będzie można rozbudować o nowe urządzenia. W innych systemach może nie być tak dobrze.


Zawsze utrzymanie kompatybilności w końcu staje się kotwicą. Nowe systemy kotwicę spuszczają ponad 20 lat później.

Nawet jeśli przepuścimy cokolwiek przez światło, czy zaprzęgniemy do tego Home serwer, to i tak rdzenna komunikacja zostanie zgodna z macierzystym standardem.

Podsumowując:
Standard KNX to potężne narzędzie, ale jak wszystko w życiu ma też parę wad.
Jest również wzorem do naśladowania i czerpania doświadczenia przy konstrukcji nowych systemów rozproszonych, które wg mnie są jedynym, słusznym rozwiązaniem do zastosowania w budynku.

----------


## dendrytus

> Oczekiwania użytkowników były inne wówczas, a inne są obecnie. Oczywiście teraz są znacznie większe. Przesłanie znacznie większej ilości danych, zmniejsza prędkość działania całego systemu, oczywiście instalatorzy sobie z tym znakomicie radzą.


Naprawdę? A czegóż to oczekują obecnie klienci, czego nie oczekiwali 25 lat temu?
A czegóż to nie mogą otrzymać? Chętnie się dowiem.




> Potężna baza sprzętowa KNX oczywiście jest kolejną zaletą. Jednak wiadomo, że podmiana urządzenia alternatywnych producentów, często nie wygląda też kolorowo. Standard standardem, ale to tylko standard komunikacyjny, a nie ścisłe usystematyzowanie protokołu..


Nigdy nie słyszałem o takim przypadku, żeby dwa certyfikowane urządzenia nie współpracowały ze sobą. Chętnie poznam szczegóły.




> Zawsze utrzymanie kompatybilności w końcu staje się kotwicą. Nowe systemy kotwicę spuszczają ponad 20 lat później.


Szkoda, że nie wiedzieli tego twórcy najwyższego budynku na świeci czy największego lotniska.

Ps.
Niska przepustowość magistrali KNX gwarantuje 3 rzeczy:
1. Odporność na zakłócenia
2. Energooszczędność spowodowana brakiem konieczności stosowania procesorów z zaawansowanymi algorytmami korygującymi transmisję
3. Pomysłów z wrzucanie różnego typu g*wnianych rozwiązań mogących uwalić cały budynek.

Ps2.
Obecnie rynek inteligentnych budynków jest zdominowany przez KNX. W 2009 roku w Europie instalacje KNX stanowiły 63% wszystkich instalacji IB/ID, a obecnie ponad 75% z tendencją wzrostową,

----------


## SewerG

> Naprawdę? A czegóż to oczekują obecnie klienci, czego nie oczekiwali 25 lat temu?
> A czegóż to nie mogą otrzymać? Chętnie się dowiem.


To ile można puścić informacji z prędkością 1200bps? 1200 bitów na sekundę. 
240Bajtów na sekundę. A jaka jest długość ramki KNX? - może być całkiem spora.
Oczywiście istnieją szybsze magistrale, 9600kbps... Jednak istnieją wąskie gardła, a ramka KNX może znacznie zapełnić pasmo. Oczywiście doświadczony instalator tak zaprojektuje system, że użytkownik nie będzie o tym wiedział, a takim uważam jesteś. Widziałem jednak systemy, które miały czas opóźnienia zadziałania oświetlenia około 1s. Może niewiele, jednak irytujące.

Nie chcę krytykować KNX, bo to jest bez celu. Jest systemem godnym uwagi i polecenia, jednak nie jest jedynym, który na to zasługuje.




> Nigdy nie słyszałem o takim przypadku, żeby dwa certyfikowane urządzenia nie współpracowały ze sobą. Chętnie poznam szczegóły.


Owszem zawsze współpracują, ale.
Czy to znaczy, że kupisz urządzenie KNX Gira i po czasie zamienisz na analogiczny ABB- zawsze bez zmiany w konfiguracji urządzeń wykonawczych będą one dalej funkcjonować?




> Niska przepustowość magistrali KNX gwarantuje 3 rzeczy:


To wszystko prawda, ale nie tylko KNX to gwarantuje. Są rozwiązania o tych samych zaletach, rozwijane dłużej niż KNX.




> 1. Odporność na zakłócenia


KNX nie jest tu wyjątkiem. Istnieje wiele rozwiązań, stosowanych w przemyśle. Warunki tam są niejednokrotnie gorsze niż w budynkach mieszkalnych, czy użytku publicznego, i wymaga się tam dużo większej niezawodności. Z Jakiegoś powodu nie stosuje się tam transmisji wg standardu KNX.




> 2. Energooszczędność spowodowana brakiem konieczności stosowania procesorów z zaawansowanymi algorytmami korygującymi transmisję


Inne technologie transmisyjne nie niosą za sobą, konieczności stosowania "potworów obliczeniowych". Interfejsy są peryferium mikrokontrolerów i to one załatwiają wszelkie korekcje. Takie rozwiązania stosowane są od bardzo dawna, nawet w bardzo słabych procesorach. 
Powiesz, że obecność portu szeregowego RS232 powoduje, że 8051 pobiera więcej prądu, niż gdyby go nie było. Od kilkunastu lat w kontrolerach implementowane są interfejsy CAN i inne, które znakomicie się do takich zastosowań nadają. I są one również stosowane w trudnych, jak nie trudniejszych warunkach.




> 3. Pomysłów z wrzucanie różnego typu g*wnianych rozwiązań mogących uwalić cały budynek.


Owszem, ale to również dotyczy KNX'a. Można kupić g*... posiadające KNX i też wywalić budynek. Tu raczej nie kwestia rodzaju interfejsu, a konkretnych urządzeń, czy producentów..

----------


## dendrytus

> To ile można puścić informacji z prędkością 1200bps? 1200 bitów na sekundę. 
> 240Bajtów na sekundę. A jaka jest długość ramki KNX? - może być całkiem spora.


Naprawdę? A jak długa jest najdłuższa ramka?




> Oczywiście istnieją szybsze magistrale, 9600kbps... Jednak istnieją wąskie gardła, a ramka KNX może znacznie zapełnić pasmo.


To jakim cudem funkcjonuje najwyższy budynek świata czy największe lotnisko?
Możesz nam przypomnieć ile maksymalnie może być urządzeń w jednym systemie KNX?
I wytłumacz nam jakim cudem system będzie działać przy szybkości 9600 bps.
Jakim cudem te obiekty funkcjonują 
http://knxtoday.com/2012/11/221/showcase-knx-association.html




> Oczywiście doświadczony instalator tak zaprojektuje system, że użytkownik nie będzie o tym wiedział, a takim uważam jesteś. Widziałem jednak systemy, które miały czas opóźnienia zadziałania oświetlenia około 1s. Może niewiele, jednak irytujące.


Opóźnienie 1 s nie jest wynikiem szybkości magistrali.
Takie samo opóźnienie będziesz miał przy skrętce i przy Power Line czyli przy KNX wykorzystującym przewód zasilający 230V jako medium transmisyjne, mimo iż transfer po PL wynosi 1200 bps.




> Czy to znaczy, że kupisz urządzenie KNX Gira i po czasie zamienisz na analogiczny ABB- zawsze bez zmiany w konfiguracji urządzeń wykonawczych będą one dalej funkcjonować?


Oczywiście.
Co to znaczy analogiczny?




> To wszystko prawda, ale nie tylko KNX to gwarantuje. Są rozwiązania o tych samych zaletach, rozwijane dłużej niż KNX.


Tylko, że jakimś cudem wybrano KNX na standard.




> KNX nie jest tu wyjątkiem. Istnieje wiele rozwiązań, stosowanych w przemyśle. Warunki tam są niejednokrotnie gorsze niż w budynkach mieszkalnych, czy użytku publicznego, i wymaga się tam dużo większej niezawodności. Z Jakiegoś powodu nie stosuje się tam transmisji wg standardu KNX.


A dlaczego nie jeździsz TIR-em po zakupy lub czołgiem do pracy?




> Inne technologie transmisyjne nie niosą za sobą, konieczności stosowania "potworów obliczeniowych". Interfejsy są peryferium mikrokontrolerów i to one załatwiają wszelkie korekcje. Takie rozwiązania stosowane są od bardzo dawna, nawet w bardzo słabych procesorach.


Owszem, ale zużywają więcej prądu na swoje potrzeby.
A tak przy okazji twój samochód  ma 1000 KM czy 1200 KM?




> Powiesz, że obecność portu szeregowego RS232 powoduje, że 8051 pobiera więcej prądu, niż gdyby go nie było. Od kilkunastu lat w kontrolerach implementowane są interfejsy CAN i inne, które znakomicie się do takich zastosowań nadają. I są one również stosowane w trudnych, jak nie trudniejszych warunkach.


Osobiście nie znam nikogo kto ma zbudowany schron atomowy u podstawy wulkanu za kręgiem polarnym.
Ale nawet w tak trudnych warunkach KNX będzie działał bez problemu.




> Owszem, ale to również dotyczy KNX'a. Można kupić g*... posiadające KNX i też wywalić budynek. Tu raczej nie kwestia rodzaju interfejsu, a konkretnych urządzeń, czy producentów..


Jakim cudem? Poproszę o konkretny przykład.

----------


## Marian_D

> Obecnie rynek inteligentnych budynków jest zdominowany przez KNX. W 2009 roku w Europie instalacje KNX stanowiły 63% wszystkich instalacji IB/ID, a obecnie ponad 75% z tendencją wzrostową,


Skąd te dane? Z KNX? Bo ostatnio czytałem że KNX ma w EU mniej niż 30% rynku.

Mimo wszystko to dobrze że napisałeś "obecnie". Kiedyś istniała taka firma jak Nokia. Już jej nie ma. Dla KNX'a problemem będzie to, że brak jest spójnego marketingu. Jeśli w pewnej chwili Apple czy Samsung zechcą położyć łapę na tym rynku, to wprowadzą swój standard do spółki z Google i np. Intelem,  KNX w ciągu kilku lat straci 90% swojego rynku. Przeciw takim gigantom jak Apple, Google czy Intel, wszystkie firmy zrzeszone w KNX nic nie znaczą.

----------


## dendrytus

> Bo ostatnio czytałem że KNX ma w EU mniej niż 30% rynku..


Poproszę o źródło.




> Dla KNX'a problemem będzie to, że brak jest spójnego marketingu. Jeśli w pewnej chwili Apple czy Samsung zechcą położyć łapę na tym rynku, to wprowadzą swój standard do spółki z Google i np. Intelem,  KNX w ciągu kilku lat straci 90% swojego rynku. Przeciw takim gigantom jak Apple, Google czy Intel, wszystkie firmy zrzeszone w KNX nic nie znaczą.


UAHAHAHAHAH. KNX to nie jest jedna firma tylko ponad 400. 

Zanim zniknie KNX po takich systemach jak Ampio nie będzie już śladu. 
Problemem iB jest to, że nikt nie zmienia go co 2, 3 czy 10 lat, a  więc nie generuje zysków takich jak w przypadku smartfonów, tabletów czy  odkurzaczy.

Tak przy okazji to Apple wprowadziło już swój system dla inteligentnego domu i jak powszechnie wiadomo od momentu wprowadzenia króluje i dyskwalifikuje konkurencyjne systemy.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Ps.
> Niska przepustowość magistrali KNX gwarantuje 3 rzeczy:
> 1. Odporność na zakłócenia
> 2. Energooszczędność spowodowana brakiem konieczności stosowania procesorów z zaawansowanymi algorytmami korygującymi transmisję
> 3. Pomysłów z wrzucanie różnego typu g*wnianych rozwiązań mogących uwalić cały budynek.


Takie rzeczy z powodzeniem gwarantują inne standardy transmisji o znacznie większej szybkości. KNX po prostu wprowadził swój standard jako pierwszy w budownictwie i dlatego został przyjęty. CAN którym posługuje się AMPIO jest znacznie starszy od KNX, szybszy (1Mb, w Ampio został zmniejszony do 50kb) i stał się standardem w przemyśle znajdując zastosowanie głównie w komunikacji systemów bezpieczeństwa w motoryzacji. W budownictwie stosują go producenci automatyki od kilkunastu lat. Myślisz że jest mniej odporny na zakłócenia od KNX? Nie sądzę. 




> Zanim zniknie KNX po takich systemach jak Ampio nie będzie już śladu.


Automatyka Control, producent systemu AMPIO istnieje od 96r. Od początku zajmują się projektowaniem i produkcją systemów bezpieczeństwa oraz elektroniką za zlecenie głównie z przemyśle. Ostatnie ich zlecenie to autorski system kontroli dostępu i sterowanie zapleczem socjalnym w stoczni szczecińskiej. Myślisz że prawie 20-sto letnia firma po prostu sobie zniknie z rynku? Myślisz że to że dają 5 lat gwarancji na wszystko co wyprodukują, jest spowodowane widzi mi się właścicieli czy raczej dużym doświadczeniem i stosowaniem elementów z górnej półki?

----------


## dendrytus

> CAN którym posługuje się AMPIO jest znacznie starszy od KNX, szybszy (1Mb, w Ampio został zmniejszony do 50kb) i stał się standardem w przemyśle znajdując zastosowanie głównie w komunikacji systemów bezpieczeństwa w motoryzacji. W budownictwie stosują go producenci automatyki od kilkunastu lat. Myślisz że jest mniej odporny na zakłócenia od KNX? Nie sądzę.


Tylko dlaczego hale przemysłowe, w których procesy przemysłowe działają na CAN-ie, obsługiwane są przez KNX?
Jakim cudem tak powolny system potrafi obsługiwać 30 000 obwodów?
Od kiedy to bolid F1 jest najlepszy do zakupów?




> Ostatnie ich zlecenie to autorski system kontroli dostępu i sterowanie zapleczem socjalnym w stoczni szczecińskiej.


A po tym się dziwimy, jakim cudem firma od kamieniołomów wygrywa przetarg na budowę autostrady
A czy przypadkiem Stocznia Szczecińska nie jest bankrutem? I dlaczego Stocznia Szczecińska miałby być autorytetem w kwestii kontroli dostępu, skoro średnio zna się na produkcji statków.
Poza tym trzeba mieć w dupie bezpieczeństwo skoro stosuje się niecertyfikowane "amatorskie" rozwiązania i zleca się to firmie bez doświadczenia w tej dziedzinie.

Swoją drogą to trzeba się mocno nudzić i mieć sporo na to czasu, aby firma od IB/ID zaczynała bawić się w kontrolę dostępu.




> Myślisz że prawie 20-sto letnia firma po prostu sobie zniknie z rynku? Myślisz że to że dają 5 lat gwarancji na wszystko co wyprodukują, jest spowodowane widzi mi się właścicieli czy raczej dużym doświadczeniem i


Nokia numer 1 na ryku telefonów w 2011  roku. W 2015 dział odpowiedzialny za telefony nie istnieje. 
Znam kolego firmy, które przestawały istnieć, bo właściciel zginął w wypadku, przyłapano go na zdradzie czy popadł w alkoholizm czyli dużo prostsze przyczyny zniknięcia firmy niż w przypadku Nokii.

Ampio daje 5 lat gwarancji, a ty ile dajesz?




> stosowaniem elementów z górnej półki?


Czyli na obwody 16A dają przekaźniki bistabilne 40A? Bo w KNX dla wielu firm to jest standard, czasami niektórzy dają nawet 50A.

Ps.
Ciekawe dlaczego przetarg w Szczecinie w państwowej firmie wygrywa firma spod Szczecina nie mająca bladego pojęcia o kontroli dostępu, a nie firma np Roger http://www.roger.pl/pl/referencje.html lub ktoś kto zbudowałby system z jej klocków?

Ps2.
Może ampio zamiast tworzyć autorski system KD zajęłoby się porządkami ze swoimi stronami, bo jest niezły pierdolnik i dodatkowo je zaktualizowała?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Tylko dlaczego hale przemysłowe, w których procesy przemysłowe działają na CAN-ie, obsługiwane są przez KNX?


To już napisałem powyżej. Proponuję czytać ze zrozumieniem.




> A po tym się dziwimy, jakim cudem firma od kamieniołomów wygrywa przetarg na budowę autostrady
> A czy przypadkiem Stocznia Szczecińska nie jest bankrutem? I dlaczego Stocznia Szczecińska miałby być autorytetem w kwestii kontroli dostępu, skoro średnio zna się na produkcji statków.


Zawsze byłeś mistrzem w wyciąganiu kontekstu. Napisałem że to ich ostatni projekt, nie jedyny w tym roku. Poza tym jakie ma znaczenie czy stocznia jest bankrutem w świetle realizacji konkretnego zadania?




> Swoją drogą to trzeba się mocno nudzić i mieć sporo na to czasu, aby firma od IB/ID zaczynała bawić się w kontrolę dostępu.


Swoją drogą trzeba być niezłym ignorantem żeby w końcu nie potrafić zrozumieć, że firma nie zajmuje się tylko IB ale od dawna przemysłówką co już niejednokrotnie pisałem. Znając ciebie to w sumie nie powinienem się już dziwić. Inna sprawa że w Ampio logika jest na tyle rozbudowana że dla KD nie trzeba robić systemu od nowa. Inna sprawa to również taka że Ampio ma gotowy system zdalnego zarządzania hotelem bezobsługowym (znaczy się bez recepcji) jeśli chodzi o kwestie KD.




> Ampio daje 5 lat gwarancji, a ty ile dajesz?


To nie ma znaczenia ile ja daję. Ważne że w razie awarii klient nie zapłaci za moduł. Jak wyleci bezpiecznik po dwuletnim okresie gwarancyjnym to logiczne że nie wymieniam go klientowi za free z powodu tego że na Ampio jest 5 lat.




> Czyli na obwody 16A dają przekaźniki bistabilne 40A? Bo w KNX dla wielu firm to jest standard, czasami niektórzy dają nawet 50A.


W Ampio jest standardem że tranzystory i triaki na końcówkach obojętnie jaki to moduł, są wielokrotnie mocniejsze niż zalecana wydajność modułu. Nie pamiętam jakie stosują przekaźniki, wiem że znacznie droższe i trwalsze od przekaźników Omrona. 





> Może ampio zamiast tworzyć autorski system KD zajęłoby się porządkami ze swoimi stronami, bo jest niezły pierdolnik i dodatkowo je zaktualizowała?


Z tym jednym co do stron się z tobą zgadzam.

----------


## dendrytus

> To już napisałem powyżej. Proponuję czytać ze zrozumieniem.


Wyraźnie masz z tym problem




> Zawsze byłeś mistrzem w wyciąganiu kontekstu. Napisałem że to ich ostatni projekt, nie jedyny w tym roku.


Zapomniałeś tylko dodać, że chodziło o kontrolę dostępu do szatni.
Ja do takich "autorskich" projektów nie podchodzę, bo szkoda mi mojego czasu.




> Poza tym jakie ma znaczenie czy stocznia jest bankrutem w świetle realizacji konkretnego zadania?


Bo jest państwowa i łatwo się z niej wyciąga pieniądze?
Bo w państwowej kryterium jest najniższa cena a nie doświadczenie i jakość?




> Swoją drogą trzeba być niezłym ignorantem żeby w końcu nie potrafić zrozumieć, że firma nie zajmuje się tylko IB ale od dawna przemysłówką co już niejednokrotnie pisałem.


A gdzie o tym piszą i a której ze swoich stron?




> nowa. Inna sprawa to również taka że Ampio ma gotowy system zdalnego zarządzania hotelem bezobsługowym (znaczy się bez recepcji) jeśli chodzi o kwestie KD.


KD do szatni czy KD do hotelu, to nie jest coś co dupę urywa. Proponuję odwiedzić jakiś nowoczesny biurowiec w Warszawie, a zrozumiesz o czym ja myślę słysząc określenie Kontrola Dostępu.




> Jak wyleci bezpiecznik po dwuletnim okresie gwarancyjnym to logiczne że nie wymieniam go klientowi za free z powodu tego że na Ampio jest 5 lat.


A to Ampio nie pokrywa kosztów wymiany bezpiecznika skoro nastąpił w okresie gwarancji?




> Nie pamiętam jakie stosują przekaźniki, wiem że znacznie droższe i trwalsze od przekaźników Omrona.


A to przekaźniki Omrona są wykładnikiem czegoś?
Swoją drogą nie wierzę żebyś nie otworzył jakiegokolwiek modułu lub nie kazał sobie pokazać. Ja od zawsze tak robię.

----------


## SewerG

> Naprawdę? A jak długa jest najdłuższa ramka?


9-24B, czas trawnia do 40ms -> 25 telegramów na sekundę




> To jakim cudem funkcjonuje najwyższy budynek świata czy największe lotnisko?...


dzielony jest na segmenty, czego konsekwencje również są.




> Opóźnienie 1 s nie jest wynikiem szybkości magistrali.
> Takie samo opóźnienie będziesz miał przy skrętce i przy Power Line czyli przy KNX wykorzystującym przewód zasilający 230V jako medium transmisyjne, mimo iż transfer po PL wynosi 1200 bps.


upierdliwy fakt potwierdzony.




> Tylko, że jakimś cudem wybrano KNX na standard.


Jest po prostu pionierem. Nie było wówczas konkurencji, jak obecnie. Teraz funkcjonuje wiele firm w Europie, które wdrażają swoje rozwiązania, i nie jest to KNX.




> A dlaczego nie jeździsz TIR-em po zakupy lub czołgiem do pracy?


Więc właśnie, po cóż mi system montowany na lotniskach?




> Owszem, ale zużywają więcej prądu na swoje potrzeby.


Urządzenia z KNX też posiadają interfejs. Przecież to oczywiste. Jest tam driver KNX + procek, który konwertuje sygnały (wewnątrz, bądź zewnętrzny układ konwersji).... To bez zasadny spór tak jak i powyższe.




> Osobiście nie znam nikogo kto ma zbudowany schron atomowy u podstawy wulkanu za kręgiem polarnym.
> Ale nawet w tak trudnych warunkach KNX będzie działał bez problemu.


Oczywiście, że będzie, nikt tu tego nie neguje... Ale stwierdzamy, że inne systemy tam też będą działały.





> Owszem, ale to również dotyczy KNX'a. Można kupić g*... posiadające KNX i też wywalić budynek. Tu raczej nie kwestia rodzaju interfejsu, a konkretnych urządzeń, czy producentów..
> Jakim cudem? Poproszę o konkretny przykład.


Nie mówię tu o g*, w sensie produktów renomowanych producentów. Chodzi tu o ich substytuty, które są stosowane.

----------


## SewerG

> Swoją drogą nie wierzę żebyś nie otworzył jakiegokolwiek modułu lub nie kazał sobie pokazać. Ja od zawsze tak robię.





> 2. Energooszczędność spowodowana brakiem konieczności stosowania procesorów z zaawansowanymi algorytmami korygującymi transmisję


Jeśli tak rzeczywiście jest, to skąd przekonanie, że w urządzeniach KNX nie ma procesorów, które pobierają prąd jak w innych standardach. Nie ma drivera, i innych peryferiów w, czy poza prockiem. A co z urządzeniami GIRA, z wyświetlaczami LCD? Czy one też mają przedpotopowego procka, który nie posiada DMA. Tak w sumie, to pewnie ten wyświetlacz ma wydrukowany na stałe obraz, by nie trzeba było go podświetlać i wysyłać do niego danych, zapewne w całkiem sporej ilości. Coś tu chyba nie gra. KNX też stosuje retransmisję i dokładnie te same algorytmy, co inne protokoły transmisji. Nie są wyjątkiem. Nie idealizuj przesadnie, bo robi się z tego abstrakcja.

----------


## El*ontro

Bardzo ciekawe jest udowadnianie, że właśnie powstał system zostawiający wszystkie inne systemy daleko w tyle. Oczywiście cieszy mnie to, że jest nim właśnie system z Polski  :smile: . Jednak na razie nie wiele jest w tym wątku treści merytorycznej. A skoro ten system jest taki wspaniały, to dobrze byłoby wiedzieć:
1. jak wygląda topologia magistrali? (linia, gwiazda, drzewo)
2. jak realizowana jest integracja z KNX, domyślam się, że serwer nie ma certyfikatu KNX, więc raczej nie jest programowany w ETS?
3. jaki przewód jest zalecany do wykonania magistrali komunikacyjnej?
4. ile zostało zrealizowanych instalacji na tym systemie i jak długo działają?

Tak swoją drogą, to zastanawiam się, czemu takie firmy nie wykorzystają swojego potencjału rozwijając uznany standard (np. KNX, enOcean). Przecież dzięki temu można stworzyć nowe urządzenia, a nie po raz kolejny budować interfejs wejść do standardowych przycisków. W ramach "inteligentnego domu" jest jeszcze dużo niszy do zagospodarowania.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Bardzo ciekawe jest udowadnianie, że właśnie powstał system zostawiający wszystkie inne systemy daleko w tyle. Oczywiście cieszy mnie to, że jest nim właśnie system z Polski


El*ontro nikt czegoś takiego tu nie napisał. Powstał wątek na temat systemu który jak widzisz nie daje spokoju pewnemu konserwatywnemu użytkownikowi KNX. Dla mnie osobiście Ampio jest systemem optymalnym.




> Jednak na razie nie wiele jest w tym wątku treści merytorycznej.


Zgadzam się z tobą. Trudno natomiast o merytoryczną treść dyskusji z osobą której wydaje się że w chwili powstania KNX pozyskał pełną funkcjonalność,  na dodatek zaprzecza czemuś co napisała pół roku wcześniej na tym samym forum.




> 1. jak wygląda topologia magistrali? (linia, gwiazda, drzewo)


 Jest to magistrala szeregowa https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controller_Area_Network Można oczywiście w granicach zdrowego rozsądku pozwolić sobie na gwiazdę.




> 2. jak realizowana jest integracja z KNX, domyślam się, że serwer nie ma certyfikatu KNX, więc raczej nie jest programowany w ETS?


Zgadza się. KNX powstał tu w formie mostka i raczej spełnia podobną funkcję co mostki ModBus, RS232, RS485 czy LAN. Jak na razie nie miałem okazji i potrzeby go stosować bo raz - jest to świeży temat, dwa - większość urządzeń stosowanych w budownictwie jak ci zapewne wiadomo integruje się za pomocą jednego z powyższych interfejsów.




> 3. jaki przewód jest zalecany do wykonania magistrali komunikacyjnej?


Bosch do CAN-a zaleca po prostu skrętkę więc UTP jest ok.




> 4. ile zostało zrealizowanych instalacji na tym systemie i jak długo działają?


Moja firma na Ampio zrealizowała 9 pełnych instalacji, w tej chwili jesteśmy na etapie wykańczania sześciu domów więc do końca roku będzie 15. W kraju z tego co mi wiadomo zrealizowanych jest ponad 100 instalacji. Wśród nich parę przez firmy przeszkolone przez nas.




> Tak swoją drogą, to zastanawiam się, czemu takie firmy nie wykorzystają swojego potencjału rozwijając uznany standard (np. KNX, enOcean).


Każdy ma swój pomysł na biznes. Domyślam się że Automatyka Control używa CAN ponieważ używają go od dwudziestu lat w swoich projektach. Podobnie jak protokół LoRa który użyli już w paru projektach i zapewne dlatego też przy okazji znalazł się w Ampio. 




> A gdzie o tym piszą i a której ze swoich stron?


Pisałem o tym ja na tym forum co zapewne przeczytałeś. 




> A to Ampio nie pokrywa kosztów wymiany bezpiecznika skoro nastąpił w okresie gwarancji?


Dobrze się czujesz? Gira wymienia na gwarancji inne części instalacji w rozdzielni nie należące do niej?

----------


## El*ontro

> Jest to magistrala szeregowa https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controller_Area_Network Można oczywiście w granicach zdrowego rozsądku pozwolić sobie na gwiazdę.


Tak własnie myślałem, korzystałem kiedyś z CanOpen i też musiała być magistrala szeregowa. To duży minus. Znacznie utrudnia rozgałęzianie magistrali. W KNX staram się tylko pilnować, żeby w każdej puszce były maksymalnie 3 przewody (jedno podłączenie na kostce zostaje jako rezerwowe).





> Zgadza się. KNX powstał tu w formie mostka i raczej spełnia podobną funkcję co mostki ModBus, RS232, RS485 czy LAN. Jak na razie nie miałem okazji i potrzeby go stosować bo raz - jest to świeży temat, dwa - większość urządzeń stosowanych w budownictwie jak ci zapewne wiadomo integruje się za pomocą jednego z powyższych interfejsów.


Ok. Czyli zakładam, że w tym momencie raczej nie jest możliwe wykorzystanie modułów wykonawczych Ampio i KNX jako urządzeń wejściowych.





> Bosch do CAN-a zaleca po prostu skrętkę więc UTP jest ok.


Wg mnie kolejny minus. Skrętka jest dość delikatna, a jak budowa trwa dłużej, to może być sporo zniszczeń w okablowaniu. Za to właśnie lubię "zielony przewód", dość odporny na uszkodzenia.




> Moja firma na Ampio zrealizowała 9 pełnych instalacji, w tej chwili jesteśmy na etapie wykańczania sześciu domów więc do końca roku będzie 15. W kraju z tego co mi wiadomo zrealizowanych jest ponad 100 instalacji. Wśród nich parę przez firmy przeszkolone przez nas.


Trudno powiedzieć, czy to dużo, czy mało. Ale zobaczymy, za jakiś czas czy nie będzie problemów z działaniem.





> Każdy ma swój pomysł na biznes. Domyślam się że Automatyka Control używa CAN ponieważ używają go od dwudziestu lat w swoich projektach. Podobnie jak protokół LoRa który użyli już w paru projektach i zapewne dlatego też przy okazji znalazł się w Ampio.


Co nie znaczy, że nie może mnie to zastanawiać  :smile:

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Tak własnie myślałem, korzystałem kiedyś z CanOpen i też musiała być magistrala szeregowa. To duży minus. Znacznie utrudnia rozgałęzianie magistrali.


Nic takiego nie ma miejsca. Często rozgałęziamy magistralę. Nie robimy oczywiście gwiazdy typu każdy punkt osobno do rozdzielni, ale rozbicia magistrali na kilka linii lub rozszycie na tkzw. "drzewo" jak najbardziej się sprawdza. 




> Ok. Czyli zakładam, że w tym momencie raczej nie jest możliwe wykorzystanie modułów wykonawczych Ampio i KNX jako urządzeń wejściowych.


Nie czuję się na razie kompetentny żeby odpowiedzieć na to pytanie. Podejrzewam że jak najbardziej możliwe.




> Wg mnie kolejny minus. Skrętka jest dość delikatna, a jak budowa trwa dłużej, to może być sporo zniszczeń w okablowaniu. Za to właśnie lubię "zielony przewód", dość odporny na uszkodzenia.


To nie jest minus. Jeśli tak lubisz "zielony przewód" CAN bez problemu ci na nim pójdzie. Poza tym myślę że bez problemu znalazłbyś odpowiedni silikonowy przewód.

----------


## dendrytus

> 9-24B, czas trawnia do 40ms -> 25 telegramów na sekundę


I teraz poprosimy o odpowiedź na pytanie: Co takiego musi się zdarzyć w domu, aby na jednej linii wystąpiło 25 takich zdarzeń w ciągu sekundy?
Poproszę o przykład dla domu 350 m z kuchnią, dwoma łazienkami, spiżarnią garażem, kotłownią, poddaszem 2 przedpokojami, wiatrołapem i 4 pokojami. Ilość punktów oświetlenia i wyposażenia dowolna.
Poproszę też podobny przykład dla 80 m mieszkania w bloku czyli kuchnia, przedpokój łazienka i 4 pokoje.

Owszem jeśli chcesz możesz też podać przykład dla domu 1000 m. Opis dowolny, możesz go stworzyć tylko na potrzeby wykazania, że zdarzy się 25 takich telegramów wciągu sekundy.




> upierdliwy fakt potwierdzony.


To "upierdliwe" opóźnienia masz przy wyłączaniu czy przy włączaniu?

----------


## homelogic

> I teraz poprosimy o odpowiedź na pytanie: Co takiego musi się zdarzyć w domu, aby na jednej linii wystąpiło 25 takich zdarzeń w ciągu sekundy?


25 telegramów to absurdalnie niska prędkość. Wystarczy że w ciągu sekundy zgłosi ci się 25 sensorów. Ciekawym przykładem jest wyłączenie prądu. Przy załączeniu robi się totalny pierdolnik na magistrali, gdzie nagle zaczyna wszystko się zgłaszać. 

Stąd też biorą się takie standardy jak Dali. Nikt nie może sobie pozwolić na zapalanie hali magazynowej w tempie kilku obwodów na sekundę.

----------


## dendrytus

> 25 telegramów to absurdalnie niska prędkość. Wystarczy że w ciągu sekundy zgłosi ci się 25 sensorów. Ciekawym przykładem jest wyłączenie prądu. Przy załączeniu robi się totalny pierdolnik na magistrali, gdzie nagle zaczyna wszystko się zgłaszać.


Jakimś cudem nigdy nie miałem z tym problemu, nawet nie trzeba stosować UPS-a.
A nawet jeśli wystąpi problem, to jak często masz wyłączany prąd 1800 razy na godzinę czy 1000 razy na dobę?

Ale kombinuj dalej.

----------


## DrKubus

Czy ktoś może mnie oświecić, w jaki sposób realizowana jest następująca funkcjonalność:



> Inteligentny Ampio dom daje możliwość monitorowania zużycia energii przez nasz dom.


Cytat ze strony: http://ampio.com.pl/funkcjonalnosci/

----------


## iF-Jimi

> I teraz poprosimy o odpowiedź na pytanie: Co takiego musi się zdarzyć w domu, aby na jednej linii wystąpiło 25 takich zdarzeń w ciągu sekundy?


Wystarczy że na telefonie złapiesz za suwak od ściemniacza światła lub tęczę RGB. Żeby regulacja działała płynnie system wygeneruje ci kilkanaście komunikatów w ciągu sekundy tylko dla jednego obwodu. A do tego dwóch lub trzech mieszkańców w jednym momencie reguluje światło na ściemniaczach przez urządzenia mobilne i już mamy niezły pierdolnik. Następne urządzenie który sieje telegramami to stacja pogodowa przy porywistym wietrze. Integracja sprzętu RTV po RS-ie też wysyła większą ilość komunikatów kiedy np. płynnie zmieniasz wzmocnienie na wzmacniaczu. Jak instalacja jest ponadstandardowa dokładając do tego szereg czujników w każdym pomieszczeniu (temp. wilgotność, światło, ruch itp) które co prawda nie wysyłają komunikatów nonstop ale sumarycznie co jakiś czas spokojnie możemy osiągnąć wynik o który pytasz. Oczywiście samo włącz/wyłącz światło nawet w dużym domu nie zapcha ci magistrali ale te systemy stosujemy w bardziej rozbudowanych instalacjach niż samo włączanie oświetlenia.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Czy ktoś może mnie oświecić, w jaki sposób realizowana jest następująca funkcjonalność:
> 
> Cytat ze strony: http://ampio.com.pl/funkcjonalnosci/


Poprzez liczniki energii które da się zintegrować np. poprzez magistralę ModBus. Niedługo wychodzi również ściemniacz mosfet z funkcją monitorowania energii i elektronicznym zabezpieczeniem przeciwzwarciowym. Prototyp jest już od jakiegoś czasu dopracowany, producent obiecał mi że w tym miesiącu gotowe urządzenie dostaniemy do testów. Następnym krokiem mają być ponoć elektroniczne przekaźniki mosfet również z podobną funkcjonalnością.

----------


## dendrytus

> Wystarczy że na telefonie złapiesz za suwak od ściemniacza światła lub tęczę RGB. ................................... Oczywiście samo włącz/wyłącz światło nawet w dużym domu nie zapcha ci magistrali ale te systemy stosujemy w bardziej rozbudowanych instalacjach niż samo włączanie oświetlenia.


 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

Rozumiem, że przez najbliższe tygodnie nie ruszasz się z domu z powodu braku BWP-a.

Prosiłem o realne przykłady a nie wydumane. 
W żadnej z instancji, które robiłem w ciągu ostatnich 5 lat opisane problemy nie wystąpią, mimo sterowanie LED-ami, smartfonami i posiadającymi stacje pogodowe.

Ale kombinujcie dalej.

PS.
Ja zmieniam poziom nagłośnienia przyciskami KNX na ścianie i jakoś instalacja nie staje.




> Poprzez liczniki energii które da się zintegrować  np. poprzez magistralę ModBus. Niedługo wychodzi również ściemniacz  mosfet z funkcją monitorowania energii i elektronicznym zabezpieczeniem  przeciwzwarciowym. Prototyp jest już od jakiegoś czasu dopracowany,  producent obiecał mi że w tym miesiącu gotowe urządzenie dostaniemy do  testów. Następnym krokiem mają być ponoć elektroniczne przekaźniki  mosfet również z podobną funkcjonalnością.


A ja nawet nie muszę dodawać gotowego, oddzielnego modułu.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Prosiłem o realne przykłady a nie wydumane.


Prosiłeś o przykłady więc ci wypisałem kiedy komend jest więcej. Nie zrobiłem tego po to żeby komuś udowadniać co jest gorsze a co lepsze, po prostu pokazałem ci że 25 telegramów w ciągu sekundy bez problemu może wystąpić.




> Ja zmieniam poziom nagłośnienia przyciskami KNX na ścianie i jakoś instalacja nie staje.


Inna sprawa jest wtedy kiedy naciskasz przycisk +/- bo wtedy idą tylko dwa telegramy (kiedy przyciśniesz i kiedy puścisz) a inna kiedy bawisz się suwakiem. Co nie oznacza że wtedy instalacja ma stawać, nie napisałem czegoś takiego.




> A ja nawet nie muszę dodawać gotowego, oddzielnego modułu.


Oczywiście. Pod warunkiem że sterujesz obwodem o stałym poborze mocy np. żarówką. Jeśli chcesz znać pobór mocy na zmiennych obwodach np. w gniazdach to jak chcesz odczytać wynik bez zainstalowania licznika lub modułu który tę funkcję spełnia?

----------


## dendrytus

> Prosiłeś o przykłady więc ci wypisałem kiedy komend jest więcej. Nie zrobiłem tego po to żeby komuś udowadniać co jest gorsze a co lepsze, po prostu pokazałem ci że 25 telegramów w ciągu sekundy bez problemu może wystąpić.


Zanim udzielisz durnej odpowiedzi, sprawdź ile bitów zajmuje komenda zmiany przy RGB czy prędkość wiatru, a nie będziesz wychodził na ignoranta. Podpowiem można ich nadać dużo więcej niż 25.
I powiedz mi, od kiedy to nawet ciągłe bawienie się ściemniaczem blokuje KNX?





> Inna sprawa jest wtedy kiedy naciskasz przycisk +/- bo wtedy idą tylko dwa telegramy (kiedy przyciśniesz i kiedy puścisz) a inna kiedy bawisz się suwakiem. Co nie oznacza że wtedy instalacja ma stawać, nie napisałem czegoś takiego.


 :ohmy:  :ohmy:  :ohmy:  Naprawdę? 





> Oczywiście. Pod warunkiem że sterujesz obwodem o stałym poborze mocy np. żarówką. Jeśli chcesz znać pobór mocy na zmiennych obwodach np. w gniazdach to jak chcesz odczytać wynik bez zainstalowania licznika lub modułu który tę funkcję spełnia?


UAHAHAHAHAHH. 
Świetny żart na koniec tak ponurego weekendu.
A jak chcę odczytywać? Niektóre moduły mają od kilku lat wbudowana taką funkcjonalność i automatycznie rozróżniają rodzaj obciążenia.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> I powiedz mi, od kiedy to nawet ciągłe bawienie się ściemniaczem blokuje KNX?


Naprawdę masz aż tak duże problemy z czytaniem? Na wszelki wypadek cytuję:



> Co nie oznacza że wtedy instalacja ma stawać, nie napisałem czegoś takiego.





> A jak chcę odczytywać? Niektóre moduły mają od kilku lat wbudowana taką funkcjonalność i automatycznie rozróżniają rodzaj obciążenia.


A co napisałem powyżej? Oprócz durnych dziecięcych przepychanek pt. "moje autko lepsze" wypadałoby w końcu zacząć zastanawiać się nad tym co się czyta i co się pisze a nie w koło Macieju to samo. Z drugiej strony dziwię się że KNX nie ma tego od 25 lat  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Czy do integracji Ampio z Satelem potrzebne są Satel INT-RS i Ampio MCON-232, czy może wystarczy Satel ETHM-1 i serwer Ampio?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Czy do integracji Ampio z Satelem potrzebne są Satel INT-RS i Ampio MCON-232, czy może wystarczy Satel ETHM-1 i serwer Ampio?


 Teoretycznie można go zintegrować przez LAN. Trza byłoby poprosić producenta lub samemu napisać integrację. Ale to systemy bezpieczeństwa, nic nie zastąpi integracji przez magistralę i RS. Integrując przez LAN lecisz przez router i przez serwer który oparty jest o system operacyjny. Zawsze istnieje jakieś prawdopodobieństwo że coś może po drodze zwisnąć. Przy integracji sprzętu RTV nie ma to większego znaczenia bo zwisy raczej się nie zdarzają, ale SSWiN musi działać zawsze. Integrując go przez RS i magistralę masz pewność że nic złego się nie zdarzy. Poza tym moduł MCON-232 ma świetnie dopracowaną integrację, jest pełna przeźroczystość wszystkich wejść i wyjść centrali. Konfiguracja jakiegokolwiek algorytmu trwa chwilę. Każdy panel sensorowy AMPIO może być klawiaturą dla Satela, aplikacja Ampio ma w sobie obsługę Satela i jest to dobrze dopracowane więc nie ma sensu kombinować z LAN-em.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Wystarczy że zaprojektujesz sobie taki panel jak ten poniżej i dwa górne przyciski zaprogramujesz jako SHIFT "AUDIO" i SHIFT "ALARM". Wtedy w zwykłych warunkach panel służy do sterowania np. całym pokojem, a naciskając przycisk "ALARM" panel np. na 10 sekund staje się strefową klawiaturą alarmową SATELa. Albo naciskając przycisk "AUDIO" panel staje się sterownikiem strefy audio.

----------


## DrKubus

A możesz coś więcej napisać o module sterowania ogrzewania MCO-??, bo niestety na stronie producenta niewiele jest na ten temat.

Interesują mnie jego możliwości jeśli chodzi o sterowanie podłogówką (zaworami na rozdzielaczu).

----------


## iF-Jimi

Chodzi co zapewne o moduł MRT, może gdzieś na stronie jest coś źle opisane. Niestety www i marketing to nie najmocniejsza strona firmy Automatyka Control. Moduł MRT to jedyny moduł w Ampio który nie posiada żadnych wyjść ani wejść za wyjątkiem magistrali. To ten moduł poniżej

To moduł logiczny który odpowiada za ogrzewanie, harmonogram i logikę ogrzewania. Ma w sobie również zegar czasu rzeczywistego i zegar astronomiczny i wysyła te informacje w magistralę. Ma w sobie również pełną konfigurowalną logikę tak samo jak wszystkie inne moduły Ampio. Odczyt temperatury następuje z dowolnego czujnika temperatury podłączonego do dowolnego modułu w magistrali. Musimy tylko przypisać w konfiguratorze odpowiedni czujnik do odpowiedniej strefy. Czyli np. konfigurujemy strefę nr.1 np. "salon" przypisz czujnik nr. 3 z modułu MPR-8s. W Ampio wszystkie moduły dopuszkowe, wszystkie panele sensorowe oraz większość modułów na szynę posiada magistralę 1-wire do której możemy podłączyć do 6 szt. czujników temperatury (na każdy moduł). Podobnie sprawa ma się ze sterownikiem np. siłowników na rozdzielaczu. Może nim być dowolny moduł który ma jakieś wyjście, najczęściej moduł przekaźnikowy taki jak ten

Przypisujemy np. przekaźnik nr. 4 z modułu przekaźnikowego nr. 7 do strefy grzewczej nr. 1 i sprawa konfiguracji załatwiona. MRT ma jeszcze szereg innych funkcji (nie licząc logiki którą sam sobie możesz ułożyć) takich jak blokada strefy, chwilowe wyjście, wyjazd wakacje, sterowanie automatyczne, półautomatyczne, ręczne, dolny próg temp. itp.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Zapomniałem napisać że te moduły MRT występują w paru wersjach. 1-strefowy, 4-strefowy, 8-strefowy, 16-strefowy oraz 32-strefowy. Można również zakupić wersję z samym zegarem i kalendarzem bez regulacji strefy grzewczej gdyby ktoś nie potrzebował sterowania ogrzewaniem, a potrzebował warunki czasowe. Natomiast serwer również wysyła informacje o dacie i czasie więc obejdzie się bez.

----------


## iF-Jimi

W ramach ciekawostki wrzucam mały wywiadzik pana z Somfy na temat rynku inteligentnych systemów z wczoraj na głównej stronie onetu http://biznes.onet.pl/wiadomosci/nie...-mln-zl/zrgn46

Przy okazji gdyby któryś z instalatorów miał ochotę poznać Ampio od środka to w lutym odbędą się szkolenia we wszystkich województwach polski południowej. Kontakt znaleźć można na www.i-future.pl

----------


## dendrytus

> W ramach ciekawostki wrzucam mały wywiadzik pana z Somfy na temat rynku inteligentnych systemów z wczoraj na głównej stronie onetu


No ale, że co?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Jakby się ktoś wybierał na najbliższe targi w Krakowie to zapraszam na stoisko Ampio (stoisko D5), będziemy się wystawiać z producentem. Najbliższy weekend czyli 8,9,10 kwietnia przy ul. Galicyjskiej 9. 

PS. Gdyby ktoś przy okazji chciał poznać i pogadać z dentrytusem to zapewne przeważnie będzie się kręcił gdzieś obok nas  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> PS. Gdyby ktoś przy okazji chciał poznać i pogadać z dentrytusem to zapewne przeważnie będzie się kręcił gdzieś obok nas


Prawdopodobieństwo takiego zdarzania jest mniejsze niż trafienie 6 w totka.
Prędzej by można mnie spotkać przy stoisku ze sprzętem firm Ekinex, INSPRID czy ARCUS–EDS.

Tylko po co miałbym jeździć do Krakowa?

----------


## piasek3

Pytania do iF-Jimi: 

Czy są planowane jakieś szkolenia w północnej Polsce?
Jeśli nie, to gdzie najbliżej można odbyć takie szkolenie i kiedy?
Czy szkolenia są tylko dla instalatorów prowadzących działalność? Czy prywatna osoba też może skorzystać ze szkolenia?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Pytania do iF-Jimi: 
> 
> Czy są planowane jakieś szkolenia w północnej Polsce?
> Jeśli nie, to gdzie najbliżej można odbyć takie szkolenie i kiedy?
> Czy szkolenia są tylko dla instalatorów prowadzących działalność? Czy prywatna osoba też może skorzystać ze szkolenia?
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Napisz na [email protected] z jakiego województwa jesteś to otrzymasz zwrotną odpowiedź kto tam robi szkolenia. Na szkolenie nie będąc firmą instalacyjną można przyjść ale możliwość współpracy na warunkach hurtowych tylko jak założysz firmę.

----------


## piasek3

Dziękuję za info, napiszę do nich i się dowiem.

----------


## grzechu1982

Witam,
Mam pytanie, w szczególności do iF- Jimi ( jako specjalisty od Ampio), ale z przyjemnością poczytam opinie i wskazówki innych użytkowników FM :roll eyes: . Chciałbym zrobić w domu troszkę automatyki, nie chodzi mi o inteligentny dom. Pod pojęciem troszkę automatyki mam na myśli,np.:
- sterowanie roletami,
- sterowanie światłem ( chodzi o wyłączenie/włączenie światła w kilku pomieszczeniach znajdując się w innym pokoju lub miejscu w domu lub  np. będąc w pracy
- sterowanie bramą zewnętrzną
- sterowanie bramą garażową ( fajna sprawa to wskazanie położenia bramy)
- zmiana biegu rekuperatora na najniższy po załączeniu alarmu
- wyłączenie określonych obwodów gniazd wtykowych po załączeniu alarmu
- podłączenie do kamer zewnętrznych ( zdalny podgląd)
- podłączenie od wideodomofonu
- sterowanie nawadnianiem ogrodu
- podłączenie czujek ruchu i kontaktronów

To wszystko co na szybko przychodzi mi do głowy.

Zastanawiam się czy można to zrobić na Integrze , czy jest to zbyt "proste" urządzenie do tylu zagadnień. 
Jeżeli nie da rady na Integrze to iF-Jimi dość rozsądnie zareklamował Ampio i chciałbym ewentualnie zrobić to na tym systemie.
Pytanie, z jaką kwotą +/- muszę się zmierzyć żeby posterować sobie w moim domu, w zakresie jaki podałem.
I drugie pytanie, a w zasadzie prośba, czy mogę prosić o jakieś linki lub wskazówki jak wykonać instalację pod taki system automatyki (jakie przewody i jak je ciągnąć - łopatologicznie  :roll eyes: 
Z góry dziękuję.

Pozdrawiam

PS. Jeżeli zły wątek to pardą.

----------


## MD.

Nie ma czegoś takiego jak "troszkę automatyki". To co chcesz zrobić to nie jest troszkę automatyki. Jeżeli chcesz osiągnąć to co napisałeś to okablowanie tak jakbyś robił IB w pełnym zakresie. Koszt zabawy to wielokrotność zwykłej instalacji elektrycznej  :smile:

----------


## grzechu1982

> Nie ma czegoś takiego jak "troszkę automatyki". To co chcesz zrobić to nie jest troszkę automatyki. Jeżeli chcesz osiągnąć to co napisałeś to okablowanie tak jakbyś robił IB w pełnym zakresie. Koszt zabawy to wielokrotność zwykłej instalacji elektrycznej


A jakiś punkt odniesienia, np jak elektryka zwykła dla domu 150 m2 to koszt powiedzmy 7k zł to taka automatyka jak podałem razy 2, 3 czy 4 ?
I co znaczy okablowanie w pełnym zakresie ? Poproszę coś więcej bo nie znam się na tym, ale szybko się uczę  :wiggle:

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Witam,
> Mam pytanie, w szczególności do iF- Jimi ( jako specjalisty od Ampio), ale z przyjemnością poczytam opinie i wskazówki innych użytkowników FM. Chciałbym zrobić w domu troszkę automatyki, nie chodzi mi o inteligentny dom. Pod pojęciem troszkę automatyki mam na myśli,np.:
> - sterowanie roletami,
> - sterowanie światłem ( chodzi o wyłączenie/włączenie światła w kilku pomieszczeniach znajdując się w innym pokoju lub miejscu w domu lub np. będąc w pracy
> - sterowanie bramą zewnętrzną
> - sterowanie bramą garażową ( fajna sprawa to wskazanie położenia bramy)
> - zmiana biegu rekuperatora na najniższy po załączeniu alarmu
> - wyłączenie określonych obwodów gniazd wtykowych po załączeniu alarmu
> - podłączenie do kamer zewnętrznych ( zdalny podgląd)
> ...


To co wymieniłeś to podstawa w systemie automatyki budynku, nie ma w tym nic nadzwyczajnego. Oczywiście przy każdym z tych punktów które wymieniłeś należy się chwilowo zatrzymać i przedyskutować. Integrować można wszystko, ale różne urządzenia w różnym stopniu. 




> Zastanawiam się czy można to zrobić na Integrze , czy jest to zbyt "proste" urządzenie do tylu zagadnień.


grzechu1982 wątek o realizacji automatyki budynku na systemie alarmowym był już na tym forum wielokrotnie poruszany. I pomimo że znajdziesz tu wielu amatorów automatyki na Integrze którzy gorąco będą Cię do tego namawiać to nie poleci Ci tego nikt kto zajmuje się tym zawodowo. Satel to zawodowe systemy alarmowe, nie systemy automatyki. Odpowiedź dlaczego tak jest znajdziesz w innych wątkach. 




> Koszt zabawy to wielokrotność zwykłej instalacji elektrycznej


Nie powiedziałbym, chyba że ktoś myśli że 




> elektryka zwykła dla domu 150 m2 to koszt powiedzmy 7k zł


No nie wiem. To chyba ten elektryk Zenek emeryt który pracuje u sprzedawcy xtea  :smile:

----------


## xtea

> A jakiś punkt odniesienia, np jak elektryka zwykła dla domu 150 m2 to koszt powiedzmy 7k zł to taka automatyka jak podałem razy 2, 3 czy 4 ?
> I co znaczy okablowanie w pełnym zakresie ? Poproszę coś więcej bo nie znam się na tym, ale szybko się uczę


7k zł za zwykłą instalację jest zupełnie możliwe, z materiałem w sensie robocizny, kabli i pustych puszek. Materiał dużo nie kosztuje.
Kabel 3x2.5 po 2 PLN, kabel 1x1.5 po 1.30 PLN Jak sam położysz to materiał wyniesie 3k. Za 7k będziesz miał materiał na całą instalację automatyk + alarm + czujniki + sterowanie wszystkim ale bez rozdzielni i osprzętu oczywiście.
Myślę, że w materiale zmieścisz się w cenie 5k. Wynajmiesz ludka na miesiąc i dasz mu 2-3k na rękę i zrobi.
Czyli koszty 5+3k do 7+3k czyli 8-10k za kable plus ich rozwieszenie w całym domu pod wszystkie instalacje jakie sobie wymyślisz.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> 7k zł za zwykłą instalację jest zupełnie możliwe, z materiałem w sensie robocizny, kabli i pustych puszek. Materiał dużo nie kosztuje.


Nie wiem czy ty rzeczywiście masz cokolwiek wspólnego z instalacjami, czy tylko sprzedajesz chińskie pseudosterowniki siejąc przy okazji zamęt na forum, ale potem czyta to jeden z drugim i zastanawia się czy to rzeczywiście możliwe. I jakby się nad tym nie zastanowić no to rzeczywiście, jest to możliwe. Gdyby tak zrobić instalację bez przepięciówki no to już masz 500 zł oszczędności (tyle kosztuje dobrej klasy przepięciówka). Są oczywiście droższe, lepsze, ale ty zapewne znajdziesz na allegro taką za 150 o ile wogóle. Następnie można przyoszczędzić na różnicówkach i opiąć cały dom na jednej. Znowu mamy 5 stówek w kieszeni jak nic, bo my jak robimy instalację to wkładamy co najmniej kilka różnicówek. Rozdzielnicy pewnie nie zastosujesz, można przecież włożyć malutką, plastikową rozdzielkę na 24 pola do prostej instalacji. Wystarczy bo przecież już wywaliliśmy przepięciówkę, kilka różnicówek i mamy miejsce na parę esek. I znowu 2 tysiące w kieszeni. To już mamy 3 tysiaki w kieszeni a jeszcze nie wyszliśmy z rozdzielki. O jakichkolwiek blokach rozdzielczych i rozłącznikach zapomnij bo przecież nie są potrzebne. Kabli nie wyjdzie dużo bo na jednym obwodzie oblecimy parę pokoi, a zakładając jedną lampę i 2 gniazda na pokój to twój elektryk za free będzie w stanie taką instalację zrobić. 

Można by tak wymieniać oszczędności bez końca, ale równie dobrze można wysypać łupek zamiast kostki brukowej i nazwać to utwardzoną nawierzchnią. O oszczędnościach w tym przypadku chyba nie muszę wspominać. Można też rozwinąć biało-czerwoną wstążkę dookoła budynku na patykach i powiedzieć że mamy ogrodzenie.

----------


## iF-Jimi

I jeszcze jedno co do tego




> Mam pytanie, w szczególności do iF- Jimi ( jako specjalisty od Ampio), ale z przyjemnością poczytam opinie i wskazówki innych użytkowników FM. Chciałbym zrobić w domu troszkę automatyki, nie chodzi mi o inteligentny dom.


Termin "inteligentny dom" jest terminem dosyć kontrowersyjnym i bliżej nie określonym. Oficjalnie jak wiadomo nie mamy do dyspozycji sztucznej inteligencji, a przynajmniej nie jest dla nas dostępna. To co powoduje że tak nazywamy budynki w których instalujemy automatykę to głównie ilość różnego rodzaju czujników i zaawansowana logika sterowników. Zapewne nie chcesz przesadzić z czujnikami i dlatego nazwałeś to "troszkę automatyki". Jeśli chodzi o system Ampio to logikę dostajesz w cenie. Czyli nie ma czegoś takiego jak sterowniki tańsze z mniejszą logiką i droższe z rozbudowaną. Wszystkie mają zaawansowaną, pełną logikę, nawet malutkie, dopuszkowe jedno i dwu kanałowe sterowniki. Możesz oczywiście z niej nie korzystać i wtedy będziesz miał "troszkę automatyki", ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie żeby wykorzystać ją w pełni, jeśli oczywiście będziesz miał system który będzie ci w stanie pozyskać odpowiednią ilość informacji z zewnątrz (czyt. odpowiednią ilość czujników). Co do Integry o której wspomniałeś, to integrując ją z Ampio sprawiasz że Ampio przejmuje pełną "bazę" informacji o czujnikach podłączonych do wejść Integry. Generalnie na etapie instalacji bądź w przyszłości możesz zintegrować z systemem wszystko co ma odpowiedni interfejs. W Ampio masz do dyspozycji RS232, RS485, ModBus, KNX, LAN, bezprzewodowa LoRa o dalekim zasięgu oraz obecnie coraz bardziej rozwijany Z-Wave.

----------


## grzechu1982

Dzięki za odp.

A co z drugim moim pytaniem- " czy mogę prosić o jakieś linki lub wskazówki jak wykonać instalację pod taki system automatyki (jakie przewody i jak je ciągnąć - łopatologicznie". 
Większość robię sam na budowie, więc  pomyślałem że i kabelki sam rozciągnę,a później zlecę połączenie wszystkiego kompetentnej osobie.
Gdybym wiedział jaki kabelek i jak go pociągnąć wtedy mógłbym oszacować czy w ogóle mnie stać na taką wygodę (pomijając oczywiście sterowniki, które z Waszą pomocą pewnie też udałoby się wycenić)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## iF-Jimi

Prześlij mi wiadomość ze swoim adresem e-mail, wyślę Ci poradnik. Natomiast zawiera on bardziej informacje o czym nie zapomnieć i jak rozprowadzić magistralę żeby była najbardziej uniwersalna na przyszłość. Najlepiej będzie się zdzwonić i na bieżąco wyjaśniać wątpliwości żeby nie popełnić błędu. Każdy obwód łączy się inaczej, innymi kablami, o różnych przekrojach, o różnych ilościach żył. Wymienię Ci najczęściej prowadzone okablowanie, resztę telefonicznie. Wszystkie poniższe obwody prosto do rozdzielni, każdy obwód niezależnie. Czyli obwód - rozdzielnia.
Oświetlenie 230 AC - 3 x 1,5mm lub 4 x 1,5 (lampy dwuobwodowe) chyba że jest to obwód dużej mocy np. powyżej 1 kW, wtedy 3x2,5 lub 4x2,5
Oświetlenie LED jednokolorowe - tutaj standardowo 2x2,5 chyba że jest to długa taśma to trzeba do tego podejść indywidualnie w zależności od długości i mocy taśmy. trzeba pamiętać że taśma nie może być zasilana na jednym odczepie na odcinku dłuższym niż 5m. Są oczywiście wyjątki ale to zależy od mocy taśmy i napięcia jej zasilania. Dobrze zastosować taśmę 24V wtedy prąd jest niższy.
Oświetlenie LED RGB (RGBW) j.w. tyle że kabel 4 żyły (RGB) lub 5 żył (RGBW).
Kwestią odrębną jest oświetlenie cyfrowe AMPIO. Wtedy na jednym kablu (najlepiej 3x2,5) możesz podłączyć do 16 żarówek i każdą z nich sterować niezależnie.

Roleta / żaluzja - kabel 4 x 1mm wystarczy (nie można łączyć kilku rolet równolegle). WAŻNE! Pamiętaj żeby nie zamawiać rolet bezprzewodowych.
Gniazda zasilające - instalacja standardowa chyba że mają być jakieś gniazda sterowane niezależnie. Jak chcesz żeby były zbiorczo wyłączany przy wyjściu wówczas trzeba dociągnąć niezależne obwody do odbiorników które nie mogą być wyłączane lub nie powinny. Np. Piec CO, lodówka, pralka, suszarka, zmywarka itp.
Na początku powinieneś jeszcze pamiętać o tym żeby okna zainstalowali Ci z czujnikami otwarcia. Na okno otwierane wystarczy jeden, na rozwierno-uchylne dwa czujniki. Jeden na dole, drugi na górze okna. Tutaj oczywiście różne mają firmy okienne podejście do tematu, jedne instalują okucia z wyjściem zwiernym co według mnie nie jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem, ale ma też swoje zalety.
Brama wjazdowa i garażowa - jeśli chodzi o jej sterowanie podejście indywidualne zależnie od sterownika bramy. Tak czy inaczej zasilanie musisz doprowadzić + kabel sygnałowy, np. UTP
Ogrzewanie - kabel wielożyłowy do rozdzielaczy podłogowych + zasilanie pomp. Oczywiście UTP do kotłowni na wszelki wypadek.
Wentylacja - zasilanie + UTP
Wideofon - UTP + zasilanie elektrozaczepu. Wystarczy kabel 2 żyłowy.

Generalnie jest tego dosyć dużo, więc tak jak napisałem powyżej najlepiej się zgadać telefonicznie. Proponuję też zjawić się na targach w przyszły weekend w Katowicach targi-naswoim.pl

----------


## El*ontro

> I jeszcze jedno co do tego
> Jeśli chodzi o system Ampio to logikę dostajesz w cenie. Czyli nie ma czegoś takiego jak sterowniki tańsze z mniejszą logiką i droższe z rozbudowaną. Wszystkie mają zaawansowaną, pełną logikę, nawet malutkie, dopuszkowe jedno i dwu kanałowe sterowniki.


Możesz trochę pełniej opisać "zaawansowaną, pełną logikę"? Jakieś konkretne wartości oddające zaawansowanie tej logiki?




> W Ampio masz do dyspozycji RS232, RS485, ModBus, KNX, LAN, bezprzewodowa LoRa o dalekim zasięgu oraz obecnie coraz bardziej rozwijany Z-Wave.


Rozumiem, że aplikację do ETS dla modułów Ampio jesteś w stanie podesłać? Chętnie dowiem się, jakie funkcje mam do dyspozycji. Zapewne wiesz, że każde urządzenie zgodne ze standardem KNX powinno dać się skonfigurować w programie ETS.

----------


## xtea

> Nie wiem czy ty rzeczywiście masz cokolwiek wspólnego z instalacjami, czy tylko sprzedajesz chińskie pseudosterowniki siejąc przy okazji zamęt na forum, ale potem czyta to jeden z drugim i zastanawia się czy to rzeczywiście możliwe. I jakby się nad tym nie zastanowić no to rzeczywiście, jest to możliwe.


Ja nic nie sprzedaję tylko wytykam wam drożyznę. Instalację kablową da się wykonać za te 7000 PLN pod cały system sterowania, alarm, sieć gigabitową, sterowanie kotłownią, rekuperatorem i pomiary temperatur, ciśnienia, zalania, gazów.

7000 to dużo kasy na wykonanie okablowania. Mówię, że samego okablowania bez wyposażenia. Przewody do koszt 3500PLN. Jak klient rozwiesi je sam to ma za darmo, jak zleci to 2.500 za miesiąc pracy i też będzie miał.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Możesz trochę pełniej opisać "zaawansowaną, pełną logikę"? Jakieś konkretne wartości oddające zaawansowanie tej logiki?
> 
> 
> 
> Rozumiem, że aplikację do ETS dla modułów Ampio jesteś w stanie podesłać? Chętnie dowiem się, jakie funkcje mam do dyspozycji. Zapewne wiesz, że każde urządzenie zgodne ze standardem KNX powinno dać się skonfigurować w programie ETS.


OK, opiszę Ci to w poniedziałek lub wtorek wieczorem. Zaraz mam gości, jutro wyjazd na dwa, a opis logiki zajmie mi trochę więcej niż 5 minut.

----------


## dendrytus

> Rozumiem, że aplikację do ETS dla modułów Ampio jesteś w stanie podesłać? AMPIO.


Nie jest w stanie podesłać, bo taka nie istnieje.
Najprawdopodobniej nie da się przejść z instalacji AMPIO na KNX i odwrotnie.





> Zapewne wiesz, że każde urządzenie zgodne ze standardem KNX powinno dać się skonfigurować w programie ETS.


AMPIO nie jest KNX-em i nie jest z nim nawet kompatybilne.
AMPIO ma albo bramkę typy AMPIO  <=> KNX albo komunikuje się z KNX po LAN-ie.
Nie za bardzo wiem po co, ale to nie mój problem.

----------


## El*ontro

> Nie jest w stanie podesłać, bo taka nie istnieje.</b>
> Najprawdopodobniej nie da się przejść z instalacji AMPIO na KNX i odwrotnie.
> 
> 
> 
> AMPIO nie jest KNX-em i nie jest z nim nawet kompatybilne.</b>
> AMPIO ma albo bramkę typy AMPIO  <=> KNX albo komunikuje się z KNX po LAN-ie.</b>
> Nie za bardzo wiem po co, ale to nie mój problem.


Chciałem, żeby napisał to instalator Ampio  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja nic nie sprzedaję tylko wytykam wam drożyznę.


Drożyznę? Jak na to wpadliście towarzyszu komunisto? Może zarzuć nam jeszcze spekulacje i zmowę cenową.
Nie stać was towarzyszu na nas, to wasz towarzyszu problem, a nie nasz.
Budujecie towarzyszu dom na kredyt? To również wasz problem, nie nasz, bo nas nie interesuję czy macie kasę z kredytu czy z partyjnej pożyczki czy też może okradliście jakiegoś burżuja.
 Macie towarzyszu pieniądze i cena wam nie odpowiada, to również wasz problem.

Ja towarzyszu, w listopadzie 2015 podniosłem ceny za robociznę o 10%, najprawdopodobniej za chwilę podniosę o następne 10-15%, bo robi się kolejka chętnych. Obecnie czekają 2 budowy, a na jednej, gdzie jestem integratorem mam 1-tygodniowe opóźnienie z mojej winy, bo nie wyrabiam się z czasem. 




> Instalację kablową da się wykonać za te 7000 PLN pod cały system sterowania, alarm, sieć gigabitową, sterowanie kotłownią, rekuperatorem i pomiary temperatur, ciśnienia, zalania, gazów.


Jasne, że się da. Da się nawet za 0 złoty. Wystarczy nie zapłacić instalatorowi.



> 7000 to dużo kasy na wykonanie okablowania. Mówię, że samego okablowania bez wyposażenia. Przewody do koszt 3500PLN. Jak klient rozwiesi je sam to ma za darmo, jak zleci to 2.500 za miesiąc pracy i też będzie miał.


Na twoim miejscu nie pisałbym takich rzeczy publicznie. No może za kilka lat w książce pod tytułem: Jak stałem się miliarderem albo Jak zarobić miliard dla głupków.
Trafiłeś na żyłę złota. Jak będziesz się z tym pomysłem rozpisywał, to ktoś go wykorzysta i zarobi kasą on, a nie ty.
Znalazłeś chłopie sposób na zarobienie dużej kasy i stworzenie firmy, która w kilka lat przerośnie 30 letnią po PRL-owską firmę twojego ojca.
Znalazłeś niszę z klientami z kasą. Wystarczy, że założysz firmę, zatrudnisz jakiś ludków bez kwalifikacji po 2-3 tys. miesięcznie, bo jak sam piszesz, to nie problem. Materiały kupisz na allegro, w końcu masz już dużą wprawę. Projekt instalacji też już masz, bo na pewno ściągnąłeś sobie. 
Jak zatrudnisz 6, co ja gadam, 10 ludzi na początek, to rocznie zrobicie ze 120 domów lub 240 mieszkań. Trzeba pamiętać, że mówimy tu tylko o pierwszym roku. 
Wystarczy żebyś założył firmę, wykupił reklamy na tych wszystkich forach, na których reklamujesz te swoje chińskie sterowniki, a kolejka chętnych ustawi się błyskawicznie. Przypuszczam, że w 6 lat zdominujesz rynek w Polsce. Z zagranicą będzie trudniej, bo zdominowanie jej zajmie ci pewnie z 15 lat. A świat ze 25 lat. 

Czyż to nie fantastyczna historia, z małego handlarza chińskimi sterownikami na kurczącym się rynku do światowego giganta inteligentnych instalacji.
Dodatkową zaletą własnej firmy instalatorskiej o zasięgu ogólnopolskim, będzie to, że oprócz sprzedaży chińskich sterowników, będzie przybywać ci użytkowników i nie będziesz musiał na różnych forach przybierać różnych nicków.

Nigdy nie rozumiałem ludzi, którzy wpadali na genialny pomysł i nic z nim nie robili, poza tym, że po kilku, kilkunastu latach wspominali znajomym jak to wpadli na genialny pomysł i ktoś go wykorzystał i im nie zapłacił.

PS.



> 7000 to dużo kasy na wykonanie okablowania.


To co ja mam powiedzieć, skoro za kilka kresek na papierze, jak to nazwał podobny do xtea niedoszły klient, chce 6000 PLN.. O ile dobrze pamiętam powiedziałem mu, że skoro to kilka kresek, to może kupi synkowi, z wyglądu 5-6 latek, paczkę kredek i ten mu za free namaluje. Wyraz jego twarzy bezcenny. Dobrze, że nie było wtedy tak popularnego internetu, bo by latał po forach i opisywał jakim jestem chamem.




> Chciałem, żeby napisał to instalator Ampio


A co to za różnica. Najwyżej odpisze ci w poniedziałek.

----------


## xtea

Ha ha ha, jaki dowcipniś z ciebie. Wszyscy i tak będą szukać co i gdzie da się kupić taniej i gdzie ktoś te kreski narysuje taniej  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Ha ha ha, jaki dowcipniś z ciebie. Wszyscy i tak będą szukać co i gdzie da się kupić taniej i gdzie ktoś te kreski narysuje taniej


 No i niech szukają. Czy ja im towarzyszu zabraniam?  Na brak pracy nie narzekam, klientów mam aż za dużo.

----------


## xtea

Ty nie masz żadnych klientów tylko ściemniasz i trolujesz

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Możesz trochę pełniej opisać "zaawansowaną, pełną logikę"? Jakieś konkretne wartości oddające zaawansowanie tej logiki?


OK. Postaram się możliwie jasno wymienić funkcje uniwersalne, występujące we wszystkich modułach Ampio.

Logika podstawowa – czyli funkcje gotowe.

Gotowe funkcje odczytujące wejścia 
podstawowaodliczanie ilości wystąpień    warunków – czyli ilość kliknięć jeśli to zwykły przycisk,    lub zliczanie ilości wystąpień warunków dla innych urządzeń    podpięty do wejścia.odliczanie czasu wystąpienia    warunku – czyli czas przytrzymania wejściaodliczanie maksymalnego czasu    wystąpienia warunkuporównywanie wartości wejścia    analogowego lub innego zmiennego czyli „>, <, =, <=, >=”    itp.

Gotowe funkcje dla wyjść
zmień stanwłączwyłączfunkcje czasowe czyli zmień stan,    włącz, wyłącz za jakiś czas, na jakiś czas lub na stałefunkcje cykliczne z pełną    konfiguracją parametrów czasowych oraz ilościowychfunkcje schodowe z pełną    konfiguracją parametrów czasowychfunkcje inkrementacji i   dekrementacji (dla wyjść regulowanych) z konfiguracją parametrówdla wszystkich powyższych pełna    regulacja parametrów wyjścia jeśli chodzi o czasy najazdów i    zjazdów z zadanego parametru (dla wyjść regulowanych)ustalanie granic parametrów dla    poszczególnych algorytmów

Do tego każdy moduł jest wyposażonyw 11 zdarzeń globalnych. Musimy tylko skonfigurować co każde z tych zdarzeń ma  realizować.

Logika zaawansowana w modułach Ampio jest realizowana na tkzw. flagach. Każdy moduł, panel sensorowy, wzmacniacz audio, stacja pogodowa itp. ma 32 flagi 2 bitowe, czyli takie zmienne gdzie odkładamy sobie informacje. Np. aktywuj flagęnr 1 przy porywistym wietrze itp. Jak już sobie skonfigurujemy flagi możemy na ich podstawie tworzyć warunki logiczne na zasadzie sumy lub iloczynu logicznego. Czyli np. wykonaj coś jeśli flagi nr 1, 5,12 i 23 są aktywne a flagi 7,10 i 18 są nieaktywne. Każdy algorytm może być oparty o max. 32 flagi co jest wystarczającym narzędziem to tworzenia bardzo zaawansowanej logiki. W praktyce nigdy nie zdarzyło mi się wykorzystać więcej niż połowy dostępnych flag.Niedługo każdy moduł ma zostać wyposażony dodatkowo w dwie flagi 8-bitowe zliczające z szeregiem funkcji do ich obsługi. Będzie ich można łączyć w algorytmach z flagami 2-bitowymi. Rzecz jasna flagi są opisywane a konfiguracja nawet zaawansowanej logiki jest banalnie prosta i w pełni przeźroczysta. Logika oczywiście nie jest nieograniczona, możemy tak sobie tworzyć algorytmy do czasu wykorzystania pamięci modułu. W zależności od rodzaju logiki w każdym module da się skonfigurować od 40 do 60 algorytmów logicznych. 

Nie będę pisał o warunkach uzależnionych od zegara astronomicznego, czasu, daty itp. bo to jest oczywiste że są. 

Niezależnie od powyższych każdy dedykowany moduł ma funkcje dedykowane dla konkretnych urządzeń.Np. sterownik rolet / żaluzji ma w konfiguracji wszystkie potrzebne czasy, czyli czas otwarcia, czas zamknięcia, czas doszczelniania lamelek w rolecie, czas otwarcia i zamknięcia lamelek w żaluzji i szereg funkcji ku temu. Np ustawianie konkretnych stanów rolet, żaluzji, lamelki, ustawianie kąta lamelki do poprzedniego stanu przed opuszczeniem, podwyższeniem itd. Jest tego dosyć dużo i nie wszystko pamiętam.    




> Rozumiem, że aplikację do ETS dla modułów Ampio jesteś w stanie podesłać? Chętnie dowiem się, jakie funkcje mam do dyspozycji. Zapewne wiesz, że każde urządzenie zgodne ze standardem KNX powinno dać się skonfigurować w programie ETS.


Tak jak słusznie zauważył dendrytus Ampio nie jest systemem KNX,  zresztą nie jest dla Was tajemnicą że komunikuje się po Boschowskim CAN-ie. KNX w Ampio występuje w formie mostka i programuje się go konfiguratorem Ampio po stronie CAN-a. Osobiście tego nie robiłem bo nie miałem takiej potrzeby, poza tym mostek ten jest na razie w fazie rozbudowy. Fizycznie jest gotowy ale oprogramowanie jest rozwijane. Nie ma go na razie w oficjalnej sprzedaży, chcą go wrzucić jak już go dopracują do perfekcji. Z tego co wiem robią to we współpracy z jakimś fachowcem od KNX-a.

----------


## El*ontro

Dzięki za odpowiedź. A można już zaprogramować taką "zaawansowaną" funkcję, jak włączanie i wyłączanie oświetlenia jednym przyciskiem, ale w taki sposób, że jak wyłączysz innym klawiszem (np. na innym panelu), to nie musisz tego pierwszego przycisku naciskać dwa razy? Jeszcze niedawno było to nie możliwe.
Może jest to szczegół, ale dość istotny. Bez takiej funkcji tak prostej funkcji potrzebujemy praktycznie dwa razy więcej klawiszy na przyciskach sterujących, tak aby jeden przycisk włączał, a drugi wyłączał ten sam obwód.

Napisz coś jeszcze o sterowaniu temperaturą. Jest już dostępny regulator PID?

Odnośnie KNX, to mnie nie zaskoczyłeś. Oznacza to tylko tyle, że zamiast od razu pójść w stronę sprawdzonych standardów, to producent zaczął tworzyć swój system. A następnie odkrył, że jednak trzeba dopasować się do tego co już jest na rynku od dawna. Niestety integracja przez jakąś bramkę jest moim zdaniem zupełnie pozbawione sensu. Ale to już nie moja sprawa.

----------


## xtea

> A można już zaprogramować taką "zaawansowaną" funkcję, jak włączanie i wyłączanie oświetlenia jednym przyciskiem, ale w taki sposób, że jak wyłączysz innym klawiszem (np. na innym panelu), to nie musisz tego pierwszego przycisku naciskać dwa razy? Jeszcze niedawno było to nie możliwe.


No właśnie i to jest argument za używaniem PLC, a nie dedykowanych modułów. Za rok trzeba będzie płacić za dodatkowe funkcje gotowego systemu, a używając PLC nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie.  Co chwilę odkryjesz, że czegoś brakuje. A na domiar złego jak strzeli taki gotowy system czy jego moduł to nie zapalisz światła w ogóle. Strzeli od pioruna. Ja bym radził podczas nieobecności wyłączać napięcie wyłącznikiem głównym  :Smile:

----------


## El*ontro

> No właśnie i to jest argument za używaniem PLC, a nie dedykowanych modułów. Za rok trzeba będzie płacić za dodatkowe funkcje gotowego systemu, a używając PLC nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie.  Co chwilę odkryjesz, że czegoś brakuje. A na domiar złego jak strzeli taki gotowy system czy jego moduł to nie zapalisz światła w ogóle. Strzeli od pioruna. Ja bym radził podczas nieobecności wyłączać napięcie wyłącznikiem głównym


To jest argument za używaniem dopracowanych systemów. Zrobiłeś już jakąś instalację na tym chińskim PLC, albo jakimkolwiek innym? Tylko mówię o instalacji w domu przynajmniej 150-200m2, a nie na jakiś halach przemysłowych.

----------


## xtea

> To jest argument za używaniem dopracowanych systemów. Zrobiłeś już jakąś instalację na tym chińskim PLC, albo jakimkolwiek innym? Tylko mówię o instalacji w domu przynajmniej 150-200m2, a nie na jakiś halach przemysłowych.


No pewnie że zrobiłem. Ostatnio własny dom 250m2 na dwie rozdzielnie 8 różnych sterowników PLC. Dawałem przecież zdjęcia rozdzielni z 4ma sterownikami. W drugiej są 3 sterowniki, a alarm w innym miejscu w małej skrzynce - jeszcze niepodłączony Ja mam rabat 50% od ceny detalicznej.
Hala z plazmą teraz będzie robiona, zarządzanie stanowiskami pracy, oświetlenie, grzanie, wydajność maszyn, ogólnie sterowanie instalacją plus zbieranie danych.

----------


## xtea

A tu jest ta druga rozdzielnia z trzema PLC2011 dwa A1 i jeden C1. w tym samym budynku. Zdjęcia aktualne z wczoraj. Alarmu jeszcze nie ma ale będzie w innej szafce w piwnicy. Jeszcze wszystko jest w trakcie prac ale sterowniki już działają, sieć komputerowa działa, internet jest. Jeszcze w tych szafach dojdzie trochę wyposażenia, bo jak widać są tam niezarobione przewody i tymczasowe przedłużacze.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. A można już zaprogramować taką "zaawansowaną" funkcję, jak włączanie i wyłączanie oświetlenia jednym przyciskiem, ale w taki sposób, że jak wyłączysz innym klawiszem (np. na innym panelu), to nie musisz tego pierwszego przycisku naciskać dwa razy? Jeszcze niedawno było to nie możliwe.
> Może jest to szczegół, ale dość istotny. Bez takiej funkcji tak prostej funkcji potrzebujemy praktycznie dwa razy więcej klawiszy na przyciskach sterujących, tak aby jeden przycisk włączał, a drugi wyłączał ten sam obwód.


Poważnie to napisałeś czy jaja sobie robisz? Chciałbym zobaczyć link gdzie ktoś napisał że nie można zrealizować tak prostej funkcji. Znam Ampio od 5 lat gdzie logika była co najmniej 10 razy prostsza i takie coś od zawsze można było zaprogramować. Jeden obwód może być regulowany na różnych włącznikach na wiele różnych sposobów. 




> Napisz coś jeszcze o sterowaniu temperaturą. Jest już dostępny regulator PID?


Ku twojemu zadowoleniu napiszę że jeszcze nie ma. Czeka to w kolejce do zrealizowania i wyjdzie w formie aktualizacji. Przewidziałem to że o to akurat zapytasz bo to jedyna rzecz której ortodoksyjny KNX-owiec mógłby się w Ampio przyczepić. 




> Odnośnie KNX, to mnie nie zaskoczyłeś. Oznacza to tylko tyle, że zamiast od razu pójść w stronę sprawdzonych standardów, to producent zaczął tworzyć swój system. A następnie odkrył, że jednak trzeba dopasować się do tego co już jest na rynku od dawna. Niestety integracja przez jakąś bramkę jest moim zdaniem zupełnie pozbawione sensu. Ale to już nie moja sprawa.


A kto powiedział że producent jest zainteresowany wejściem w standard KNX jako magistrali komunikacyjnej? Mostek KNX powstał tylko po to żeby można było zintegrować urządzenia podobnie jak po innych interfejsach jeśli zajdzie taka potrzeba. Jak dla mnie średnio jest to potrzebne ponieważ w ofercie Ampio jest prawie 50 urządzeń i ciężko znaleźć moduł którego brakuje. Nie wydaje mi się żeby CAN był niesprawdzonym standardem. Chyba że niecałe 30 lat to mało na sprawdzenie standardu

----------


## El*ontro

> Poważnie to napisałeś czy jaja sobie robisz? Chciałbym zobaczyć link gdzie ktoś napisał że nie można zrealizować tak prostej funkcji. Znam Ampio od 5 lat gdzie logika była co najmniej 10 razy prostsza i takie coś od zawsze można było zaprogramować. Jeden obwód może być regulowany na różnych włącznikach na wiele różnych sposobów.


Bardzo przepraszam. Pomyliłem z inną funkcjonalnością. Pisałem z pamięci i trochę się zakręciłem.

Chodziło o coś takiego, że sterujesz indywidualnie włącz/wyłącz dwa obwody przyciskiem (operacja "zmień stan"), a dodatkowo masz trzeci przycisk, który zmienia stan tych dwóch wyjść jednocześnie. Jeżeli jeden obwód jest włączony a drugi wyłączony, to zaczną przełączać się naprzemiennie.




> Ku twojemu zadowoleniu napiszę że jeszcze nie ma. Czeka to w kolejce do zrealizowania i wyjdzie w formie aktualizacji. Przewidziałem to że o to akurat zapytasz bo to jedyna rzecz której ortodoksyjny KNX-owiec mógłby się w Ampio przyczepić.


Żadne to dla mnie zadowolenie. Przyczepić można się jeszcze do wielu innych rzeczy.




> A kto powiedział że producent jest zainteresowany wejściem w standard KNX jako magistrali komunikacyjnej? Mostek KNX powstał tylko po to żeby można było zintegrować urządzenia podobnie jak po innych interfejsach jeśli zajdzie taka potrzeba. Jak dla mnie średnio jest to potrzebne ponieważ w ofercie Ampio jest prawie 50 urządzeń i ciężko znaleźć moduł którego brakuje. Nie wydaje mi się żeby CAN był niesprawdzonym standardem. Chyba że niecałe 30 lat to mało na sprawdzenie standardu


Ja nie twierdzę, że chce wejść w standard KNX. CAN jako magistrala jest oczywiście bardzo dobrym standardem. Ale to jednak w KNX jest największy wybór produktów i pewnie stąd próba integracji. Pewnie skończy się na chwycie marketingowym "Ampio jest najlepsze, a jak ktoś chce KNX, to proszę bardzo, też można podłączyć".

----------


## DrKubus

> Bardzo przepraszam. Pomyliłem z inną funkcjonalnością. Pisałem z pamięci i trochę się zakręciłem.
> 
> Chodziło o coś takiego, że sterujesz indywidualnie włącz/wyłącz dwa obwody przyciskiem (operacja "zmień stan"), a dodatkowo masz trzeci przycisk, który zmienia stan tych dwóch wyjść jednocześnie. Jeżeli jeden obwód jest włączony a drugi wyłączony, to zaczną przełączać się naprzemiennie.


A tak z ciekawości (zupełnie w oderwaniu od Ampio) jak logicznie można ten problem rozwiązać (np. KNX), jeśli ten trzeci przycisk jest jeden, to i tak można zdefiniować tylko 3 opcje (- zmien stan na przeciwny, wylacz oba lub wlacz oba). Czy coś pominąłem?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Chodziło o coś takiego, że sterujesz indywidualnie włącz/wyłącz dwa obwody przyciskiem (operacja "zmień stan"), a dodatkowo masz trzeci przycisk, który zmienia stan tych dwóch wyjść jednocześnie. Jeżeli jeden obwód jest włączony a drugi wyłączony, to zaczną przełączać się naprzemiennie.


Takie coś również można było zrobić od zawsze. Gdzie jest napisane że nie?




> Ja nie twierdzę, że chce wejść w standard KNX. CAN jako magistrala jest oczywiście bardzo dobrym standardem. Ale to jednak w KNX jest największy wybór produktów i pewnie stąd próba integracji. Pewnie skończy się na chwycie marketingowym "Ampio jest najlepsze, a jak ktoś chce KNX, to proszę bardzo, też można podłączyć".


Wtedy okazałbym się ignorantem, a wręcz przeciwnie podchodzę do KNX z szacunkiem. Ale ująłbym podobnie tyle że inaczej - "Ampio proponuje wszystko co jest potrzebne, a jak ktoś chce KNX, to proszę bardzo, też można podłączyć". I nie nazwałbym tego chwytem marketingowym a faktem.

----------


## El*ontro

> A tak z ciekawości (zupełnie w oderwaniu od Ampio) jak logicznie można ten problem rozwiązać (np. KNX), jeśli ten trzeci przycisk jest jeden, to i tak można zdefiniować tylko 3 opcje (- zmien stan na przeciwny, wylacz oba lub wlacz oba). Czy coś pominąłem?


Można jeszcze zrobić tak, że jeżeli coś jest włączone, to pierwsze naciśnięcie wyłączy to co jest włączone, a drugie włączy dwa obwody razem. Chodzi o to, żeby jeden przycisk włączał i wyłączał całą grupę, natomiast indywidualnie można sterować każdym obwodem z innych przycisków.

----------


## El*ontro

> Takie coś również można było zrobić od zawsze. Gdzie jest napisane że nie?


Więc musicie poprawić jakość szkoleń.




> Wtedy okazałbym się ignorantem, a wręcz przeciwnie podchodzę do KNX z szacunkiem. Ale ująłbym podobnie tyle że inaczej - "Ampio proponuje wszystko co jest potrzebne, a jak ktoś chce KNX, to proszę bardzo, też można podłączyć". I nie nazwałbym tego chwytem marketingowym a faktem.


Tak, tylko co realnie można podłączyć i po co? Podłączenie przycisków Ampio do KNX jest bez sensu, bo wszystko musi przejść przez interfejs. Podłączenie przycisków KNX do aktorów Ampio też jest bez sensu, bo można to zrobić na aktorach KNX.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Więc musicie poprawić jakość szkoleń.


Domyślam się że byłeś na szkoleniu które prawdopodobnie ja prowadziłem. Zapewne pierwszego stopnia. Można to zrealizować konfigurując dwa algorytmy zamiast jednego "zmień stan" dla każdego obwodu niezależnie. Można oczywiście ustawić to jak się chce. Zwykłe przyciśnięcie będzie np. zmieniać naprzemiennie każdy kanał niezależnie, podwójne będzie zmieniać grupowo wszystkie wyrównując najpierw wejścia do wspólnego stanu, a potrójne bądź przytrzymanie na pół sekundy będzie je tylko wyłączać. Konfiguracja jest dowolna. 




> Tak, tylko co realnie można podłączyć i po co? Podłączenie przycisków Ampio do KNX jest bez sensu, bo wszystko musi przejść przez interfejs. Podłączenie przycisków KNX do aktorów Ampio też jest bez sensu, bo można to zrobić na aktorach KNX.


Dlaczego skoro masz np. instalację na CAN Ampio a chcesz jakiś wyłącznik KNX? Aktory Ampio wychodzą taniej i masz pełną logikę. Jak Ci wiadomo za moduły KNX z logiką bądź moduły logiczne trzeba trochę zapłacić. Mniejsza z tym, nie mam misji przekonywania Cię do integracji CAN Ampio z KNX, sam tego nie robię. Ale jak już zostało to napisane powyżej, jak chcesz to jest.

PS. Szkolenia drugiego stopnia będą teraz prowadzone w październiku. W tym tygodniu wyjdzie informacja. Jak co to zapraszam.

----------


## El*ontro

> Domyślam się że byłeś na szkoleniu które prawdopodobnie ja prowadziłem. Zapewne pierwszego stopnia. Można to zrealizować konfigurując dwa algorytmy zamiast jednego "zmień stan" dla każdego obwodu niezależnie. Można oczywiście ustawić to jak się chce. Zwykłe przyciśnięcie będzie np. zmieniać naprzemiennie każdy kanał niezależnie, podwójne będzie zmieniać grupowo wszystkie wyrównując najpierw wejścia do wspólnego stanu, a potrójne bądź przytrzymanie na pół sekundy będzie je tylko wyłączać. Konfiguracja jest dowolna.


Cieszę się, że jednak powinno działać to poprawnie. 





> Dlaczego skoro masz np. instalację na CAN Ampio a chcesz jakiś wyłącznik KNX? Aktory Ampio wychodzą taniej i masz pełną logikę. Jak Ci wiadomo za moduły KNX z logiką bądź moduły logiczne trzeba trochę zapłacić. Mniejsza z tym, nie mam misji przekonywania Cię do integracji CAN Ampio z KNX, sam tego nie robię. Ale jak już zostało to napisane powyżej, jak chcesz to jest.


Na temat cen nie będę tu dyskutować, ale jeżeli chodzi o funkcjonalność modułów, to nie do końca się zgodzę. W Ampio chwalicie się super logiką, a w KNX dużo funkcji jest już przygotowanych, trzeba je tylko skonfigurować. Trochę inne podejście o tematu.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> W Ampio chwalicie się super logiką, a w KNX dużo funkcji jest już przygotowanych, trzeba je tylko skonfigurować. Trochę inne podejście o tematu.


El*ontro chwalę Ampio za super logikę bo ta logika w rzeczywistości jest bardzo rozbudowana. Ciężko wyobrazić sobie algorytm którego by nie można było zrealizować na 32 zmiennych 2 bitowych + niedługo zmienne 8-bitowe (które raczej rzadko będą wykorzystywane). Jedna z nielicznych funkcji do których trzeba będzie użyć serwera to inteligentna symulacja nieobecności, lub jeśli chciałbyś sobie dyskotekę w domu zrobić na światłach bo wtedy mogłoby ci flag zabraknąć w modułach oświetleniowych.

Mógłbyś wymienić parę przygotowanych funkcji o których piszesz? Bo nie do końca wiem o czym gadamy.




> Więc musicie poprawić jakość szkoleń..





> Domyślam się że byłeś na szkoleniu które prawdopodobnie ja prowadziłem.


Przepraszam, jeśli byłeś na szkoleniu to nie ja go prowadziłem. Mazowieckie nie jest w moim obszarze, ale to obecnie nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jedna z nielicznych funkcji do których trzeba będzie użyć serwera to inteligentna symulacja nieobecności,


Do tak banalnej funkcji jak symulacja obecności serwera? 
Szczęście, że nie potrzebujecie wynajmowania chmury obliczeniowej na godziny.

W KNX funkcja symulacji obecności dostępna jest chyba od zawsze i wychodzi na to, że i tak będzie inteligentniejsza od tej zrealizowanej na serwerze, a już na pewno od zrealizowanej w chmurze. I nie jest to żaden serwer. Funkcję załatwia normalna „kostka” wkładana do puszki.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Do tak banalnej funkcji jak symulacja obecności serwera? 
> Szczęście, że nie potrzebujecie wynajmowania chmury obliczeniowej na godziny.
> 
> W KNX funkcja symulacji obecności dostępna jest chyba od zawsze i wychodzi na to, że i tak będzie inteligentniejsza od tej zrealizowanej na serwerze, a już na pewno od zrealizowanej w chmurze. I nie jest to żaden serwer. Funkcję załatwia normalna „kostka” wkładana do puszki.


Oczywiście, da się zrealizować w bardzo prosty sposób tę funkcję w kostce na zasadzie warunków czasowych, zegara, daty itp. Chodzi mi o taką funkcjonalność gdzie system uczy się zachowania domowników i np. nie ma cię w piątek to system na wskazanych obwodach symuluje obecność podobnie jak poprzedni piątek kiedy byłeś w domu. Nie sądzę żebyś miał taką funkcjonalność w aktorze. I nikt tu nie mówi o żadnej chmurze. Po co mi chmura do symulacji obecności?

I o jaką symulację obecności serwera Ci chodzi? Bo nie rozumiem.

----------


## dendrytus

> Oczywiście, da się zrealizować w bardzo prosty sposób tę funkcję w kostce na zasadzie warunków czasowych, zegara, daty itp.


W twojej kostce potrzeba robić takie rzeczy, aby mieć symulację obecności, a twoja kostka to nie kostka KNX.
Tylko, że to nie jest żadna symulacja obecności, tylko prymitywna dyskoteka na zegarze. 
Nie sądzę, aby ktokolwiek w KNX bawił się w takie wynalazki, mając gotowy moduł, który zrealizuje to z 1000 razy lepiej.
Zaprogramowanie symulacji obecności w KNX zajmowało zawsze 5 min. i nie miało znaczenia czy to mieszkanie 40m tzw. M2, czy willa 2000 m z 30 pomieszczeniami. Zawsze też była to PRAWDZIWA symulacja obecności oparta na zachowaniu użytkowników, a nie zegarze i pracowitości programisty.
Dłużej symulację programuje się na serwerach niż na ETS-ie i kostce.

To jest właśnie różnica między KNX-em, a Ampio. W KNX wybieram funkcję i ustawiam parametry, w Ampio muszę budować logikę i funkcje.



> Chodzi mi o taką funkcjonalność gdzie system uczy się zachowania domowników i np. nie ma cię w piątek to system na wskazanych obwodach symuluje obecność podobnie jak poprzedni piątek kiedy byłeś w domu. Nie sądzę żebyś miał taką funkcjonalność w aktorze.


Właśnie taką masz symulację obecności w KNX od zawsze i to w kostce pod włącznikiem w najprostszej wersji. W „bardziej skomplikowanej” wersji masz wbudowaną w multi włącznik.




> I o jaką symulację obecności serwera Ci chodzi? Bo nie rozumiem.


To ty potrzebujesz serwera, bo to twoje stwierdzenie



> Jedna z nielicznych funkcji do których trzeba będzie użyć serwera to inteligentna symulacja nieobecności,

----------


## dejna

Czy złodziej da się nabrać na symulację obecności? Mnie lekko okradli dom w Polsce, a jestem w UK. Dostałem SMS o włamaniu, ochrona była za około 12 minut. Po złodziejach już nie było śladu. Ukradli wiertarkę i komplet wierteł. Nic więcej w domu nie było, a straty to rozwalone okno tarasowe i wyłamana futryna przy języku zamka jednych wewnętrznych drzwi. W 3 minuty załatwili. Żaden alarm nie okazał się pomocny. Płacę 70zł abonamentu ochronie, mam alarm i co z tego?

----------


## iF-Jimi

dendrytus czemu Ty nigdy nie piszesz jasno jak sytuacja wygląda tylko zawsze tak żeby przedstawić KNX z najlepszej, możliwej perspektywy? Wprowadzając oczywiście użytkowników forum w błąd. Jak porównujesz ceny innych systemów to porównujesz do produktów niecertyfikowanych (nie wspominając o tym oczywiście), a jak piszesz o rozszerzonej funkcjonalności takiej jak np. symulacja nieobecności to nie piszesz że potrzebujesz do tego dedykowaną kostkę która taką logikę posiada. Za którą oczywiście trzeba zapłacić bo zwykły aktor KNX tego nie potrafi. Co za różnica czy muszę dodatkowo dokupić kostkę czy zrobię to na serwerze który tak czy inaczej stoi w rozdzielni?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Czy złodziej da się nabrać na symulację obecności? Mnie lekko okradli dom w Polsce, a jestem w UK. Dostałem SMS o włamaniu, ochrona była za około 12 minut. Po złodziejach już nie było śladu. Ukradli wiertarkę i komplet wierteł. Nic więcej w domu nie było, a straty to rozwalone okno tarasowe i wyłamana futryna przy języku zamka jednych wewnętrznych drzwi. W 3 minuty załatwili. Żaden alarm nie okazał się pomocny. Płacę 70zł abonamentu ochronie, mam alarm i co z tego?


Da czy nie da, niektórzy klienci tego chcą. Jak dla mnie też bezpieczniej pozamykać rolety i ich nie otwierać. Dobrym i bezpiecznym rozwiązaniem jest system alarmowy zewnętrzny. Oczywiście wtedy kiedy możesz sobie na to pozwolić, czyli mieszkasz w wolno stojącym domu z ogrodzeniem.

----------


## dendrytus

> Mnie lekko okradli dom w Polsce,


Przecież nie miałeś symulacji obecności, więc, o co chodzi? 




> dendrytus czemu Ty nigdy nie piszesz jasno jak sytuacja wygląda tylko zawsze tak żeby przedstawić KNX z najlepszej, możliwej perspektywy? Wprowadzając oczywiście użytkowników forum w błąd.


Może biorę z ciebie przykład i twoich szkoleń.




> Jak porównujesz ceny innych systemów to porównujesz do produktów niecertyfikowanych (nie wspominając o tym oczywiście),


Zdaje się, że Ampio nie ma żadnych liczących się certyfikatów, więc nie rozumiem zarzutu.
Żeby produkować coś ze znaczkiem KNX, trzeba spełniać normę ISO 9001, a nawet Ampio jej nie spełnia, bo jest kosztowana. Ale chętnie się dowiem, który z systemów ID/IB produkowanych w Polsce spełnia tę normę. 
Sorry, ale porównywanie jakościowe i cenowe Giry, ABB czy Junga do Ampio, to jak porównywanie Porsche Panamera 2 do Poloneza Caro. Oboma dojadę z Warszawy do Poznania, i oboma przewiozę po 200 kg. cementu. Dla menie jednak mają pewne różnice. Choćby taką, że Panamerę chciałbym mieć, a Poloneza nie.




> a jak piszesz o rozszerzonej funkcjonalności takiej jak np. symulacja nieobecności to nie piszesz że potrzebujesz do tego dedykowaną kostkę która taką logikę posiada.


Napisałem przecież, że potrzebna jest „koska” lub jako gotowa funkcja. Kostka była potrzebna dawniej. Jest też w formie modułu DIN.
Uznałem że oczywistym jest, że za kostkę trzeba zapłacić.
Poza tym płacę i mam, w Ampio nie ma takiej kasy, abym mógł to mieć na takim poziomie jak od 20 lat oferuje KNX. Jak widać będzie to i tak droższe od KNX.



> Za którą oczywiście trzeba zapłacić bo zwykły aktor KNX tego nie potrafi. Co za różnica czy muszę dodatkowo dokupić kostkę czy zrobię to na serwerze który tak czy inaczej stoi w rozdzielni?


Różnica jest taka, że kiedyś potrzebny był jedna kostka i to wiązało się z wydatkami, a obecnie funkcję masz wbudowaną we włącznik na ścianie. Oczywiście nie każdy.

----------


## dejna

Do mnie sią włamali w dzień :/ Więc symulacja obecności i tak by nic nie pomogła. Szkoda na nią prądu.

----------


## dendrytus

> Do mnie sią włamali w dzień :/ Więc symulacja obecności i tak by nic nie pomogła. Szkoda na nią prądu.


A do Kowalskiego w nocy. Nowak okradli jak cała rodzina była na wczasach, a jak wiadomo żona Nowak nie pracuje i siedzi w domu.
Czy w twoim przypadku by pomogła? Tego nie wiesz, bo ani nie jesteś jasnowidzem, ani nie masz szklanej kuli.
Ja mam i mnie nie okradli. Nie okradli też nikogo z mojej rodziny, mających dom czy mieszkanie w KNX. Wszyscy mają  symulację obecności.
Czyli jak widać na moich przykładach warto na nią marnować prąd.

PS.
Trzeba było sobie zrobić pseudo symulację obecności na tych waszych PLC2011.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Może biorę z ciebie przykład i twoich szkoleń.


Gdybyś był przynajmniej na jednym może byś się w końcu czegoś nowego nauczył zamiast stać...



> od 20 lat oferuje KNX.


od 20 lat w miejscu. 
Nie mamy problemu z jakością szkoleń. Rozdajemy kwestionariusze gdzie znajduje się pytanie o jakość szkolenia. Nigdy nie dostaliśmy oceny poniżej 8 / 10, a przeważnie jest to 10. I tu ciekawostka - KNX-owcy też przychodzą na te szkolenia.




> Sorry, ale porównywanie jakościowe i cenowe Giry, ABB czy Junga do Ampio, to jak porównywanie Porsche Panamera 2 do Poloneza Caro.


I tu następna ciekawostka, często na targach rozmawiamy z Panem z ABB który jak twierdzi wcale nie jest tak kolorowo z bezawaryjnością ich modułów. Nie masz pojęcia jak ma się jakość urządzeń AMPIO do firm które wymieniłeś i prawdopodobnie nigdy mieć nie będziesz.




> Różnica jest taka, że kiedyś potrzebny był jedna kostka i to wiązało się z wydatkami, a obecnie funkcję masz wbudowaną we włącznik na ścianie. Oczywiście nie każdy.


I w czym rzecz bo dalej nie rozumiem po co zacząłeś temat symulacji obecności? W tym że w AMPIO mieści się w innym urządzeniu niż w KNX? Proszę Cię dendrytus, szanuję Cię jako fachowca ale nie pogrążaj się, wysuwaj sensowne wnioski i zarzuty. 

PS. To że wprowadzasz użytkowników w błąd jest spowodowane tylko i wyłącznie tym że ukrywasz się pod pseudonimem i nie masz zamiaru się wychylić. Bo co potem powiedzieć klientowi jak przyjdzie do Ciebie po ofertę i nagle w ofercie zobaczy zupełnie co innego i w innych cenach niż przeczytał na forum.

----------


## dendrytus

> Gdybyś był przynajmniej na jednym może byś się w końcu czegoś nowego nauczył zamiast stać...


No fakt nauczyłbym się robić symulację obecności na zegarze. Może to i fajne.
I co by mi to dało? Nic? Bo posiadłbym wiedzę, z której nigdy bym nie skorzystał. Wolę zaliczyć jakieś szkolonoko po niemiecku online np. z homeservera.




> od 20 lat w miejscu.


Nie wiedziałem, że 20 lat temu był Home Server4 Giry czy panele dotykowe Junga.
Nie wiedziałem, że 20 lat temu było szyfrowanie w KNX.
A może dlatego, że ja od 20 lat jestem tam, gdzie wy może będziecie za 10 lat?




> Nie mamy problemu z jakością szkoleń. Rozdajemy kwestionariusze gdzie znajduje się pytanie o jakość szkolenia. Nigdy nie dostaliśmy oceny poniżej 8 / 10, a przeważnie jest to 10.


Naprawdę wierzysz, że te kwestionariusze mają jakąś wartość? Bywam na różnych szkoleniach, seminariach i zawsze wystawiam oceny w górnym przedziale, bo nie ma sensu wystawić złych. Wystawiam pozytywne, nawet jak to ja robiłem w przerwie kawowej szkolenie wykładowcy, pozostali słuchacze więcej się dowiedzieli ode mnie w 10-15 min, niż na szkoleniu 4 godzinnym. Chcesz się założyć, że wszyscy wystawiali wykładowcy wysokie oceny i ani słowem nie wspomnieli, że na sali był ktoś, kto zrobił to dużo lepiej?




> I tu ciekawostka - KNX-owcy też przychodzą na te szkolenia.


I co to za ciekawostka? 




> I tu następna ciekawostka, często na targach rozmawiamy z Panem z ABB który jak twierdzi wcale nie jest tak kolorowo z bezawaryjnością ich modułów.


A to jest problem ABB, a nie mój.
Zapytaj się go w czyim osprzęcie ma zrobiony swój dom, kiedy miał problem.
Ty z nim gadasz na targach, a ja „chlam” z nimi i z ich szefami wódkę na imprezach towarzyskich.




> Nie masz pojęcia jak ma się jakość urządzeń AMPIO do firm które wymieniłeś i prawdopodobnie nigdy mieć nie będziesz.


Jesteście manufakturą w stosunku do firm, które wymieniłem. A gdyby było tak jak sugerujesz, to papierek z ISO 9001 mielibyście już dawno. 
Dla porównania Tokka, Satel czy LARS(oświetlenie LED) spełniają ISO9001.




> I w czym rzecz bo dalej nie rozumiem po co zacząłeś temat symulacji obecności?


Bo go nie macie, a próbujecie to zrobić w jakiś mało inteligentny sposób?




> W tym że w AMPIO mieści się w innym urządzeniu niż w KNX


Tego zdania kompletnie nie rozumiem.





> PS. To że wprowadzasz użytkowników w błąd jest spowodowane tylko i wyłącznie tym że ukrywasz się pod pseudonimem i nie masz zamiaru się wychylić. Bo co potem powiedzieć klientowi jak przyjdzie do Ciebie po ofertę i nagle w ofercie zobaczy zupełnie co innego i w innych cenach niż przeczytał na forum.


Na forum jestem od zawsze towarzysko, a nie marketingowo. 
Jakimś cudem w Polsce na mercedesa S Class trzeba w salonie czekać pół roku albo i dłużej, mimo że na allegro są nowe dacie czy używane kilkuletnie mercedesy.
Jakimś cudem można je sprzedawać.
Nie wprowadzam klientów w błąd, bo nie mam w ofercie ani intelektronika, ani możliwości montażu na materiałach klienta.
Nie używam też rozwiązań typy OpenHab czy raspberry Pi, co nie oznacza, że nie znam tych rozwiązań oraz osób, które je mają i sobie chwalą 
W wątkach dla Adamów Słodowych podaje rozwiązania typu Zrób to Sam.

PS.
Walnąłem babola podając ze w KNX jest 422 producentów. Jest ich 467.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> No fakt nauczyłbym się robić symulację obecności na zegarze. Może to i fajne.


Gdybyś czytał uważnie zorientowałbyś się że nie chodzi tu o symulację obecności na zegarze.




> A może dlatego, że ja od 20 lat jestem tam, gdzie wy może będziecie za 10 lat?


Na razie jesteś na etapie bezpodstawnego porównywania wszystkiego co KNX do ekskluzywnych marek samochodów tylko dlatego że ma interfejs KNX, a to efekt twojej wybujałej wyobraźni.




> Naprawdę wierzysz, że te kwestionariusze mają jakąś wartość? Bywam na różnych szkoleniach, seminariach i zawsze wystawiam oceny w górnym przedziale, bo nie ma sensu wystawić złych. Wystawiam pozytywne, nawet jak to ja robiłem w przerwie kawowej szkolenie wykładowcy, pozostali słuchacze więcej się dowiedzieli ode mnie w 10-15 min, niż na szkoleniu 4 godzinnym. Chcesz się założyć, że wszyscy wystawiali wykładowcy wysokie oceny i ani słowem nie wspomnieli, że na sali był ktoś, kto zrobił to dużo lepiej?


To nie moja wina że chodzisz na szkolenia gdzie wykładowcy są teoretykami nie mającymi nic wspólnego z instalacjami. Zacznij chodzić na takie gdzie się czegoś nauczysz.




> Jesteście manufakturą w stosunku do firm, które wymieniłem. A gdyby było tak jak sugerujesz, to papierek z ISO 9001 mielibyście już dawno.


Pracowałem kiedyś w laboratorium elektroniki w firmie produkującej piece centralne która to w pewnym momencie wprowadziła ISO 9001. Efekt był taki że nie miało to ŻADNEGO przełożenia na jakość i bezawaryjność pieców. Piece jak ciekły niedługo po gwarancji tak się dalej ciekły. Skoro dopiero po gwarancji to przecież jakość produktu została zachowana. Jedyna różnica to taka że było wiadomo kto spawał piec. Może sprzedali trochę więcej bo pewnie zatrudnili trzech dendrytusów latających po targach i wciskających brednie o ISO, tego nie wiem. Dla twojej informacji firma ta zachowała ISO do końca swoich dni. Jak wierzysz w to że ISO w jakiś magiczny sposób czyni urządzenia bezawaryjne to pozostaje mi pogratulować. 

Czy firmy które wymieniłeś proponują na swoje produkty 5 lat gwarancji? Tylko nie mów że to nie ma wpływu na jakość produktu. Firma która nie jest pewna swojego produktu nie da takiego okresu gwarancyjnego. AMPIO daje taką gwarancję ponieważ zajmują się tworzeniem i produkcją urządzeń elektronicznych od 20 lat. Stosują drogie elementy a na płytkach elektronicznych nie znajdziesz takiego elementu jak kondensator elektrolityczny który jak wiadomo jest jednym z najszybciej psujących się elementów w elektronice. W zamian za to znajdziesz o wiele droższe kondensatory tantalowe. Podobnie jest z układami transmisyjnymi i resztą elementów.

----------


## dendrytus

> Na razie jesteś na etapie bezpodstawnego porównywania wszystkiego co KNX do ekskluzywnych marek samochodów tylko dlatego że ma interfejs KNX, a to efekt twojej wybujałej wyobraźni.


Intelektronik daje bojarze 25A przekaźniki na obwody 16A, a wy jakie dajecie.

Ustalmy kilka faktów. 
Praktycznie nigdy nie atakowałem polskich firm z wyjątkiem fibaro, bo ewidentnie przeginało i przegina.
Czasami zwracałem uwagę na braki lub jechałem jak ktoś bredził, ale jest tego mało i było sporadyczne.
Kompletnie nie rozumiem, o co masz do mnie pretensję. 
Nie masz symulacji obecności, a to co jak wam się genialnego wymyśliliście, jest w KNX od 20 lat, tylko realizowane przy pomocy prymitywnej „kostki”, a nie serwera. Zamiast zastanowić się że może wasz pomysł nie jest tak odkrywczy i tak skomplikowany, zaczynasz jazdę i się nakręcasz.
Rynek jest duży i jest na nim miejsce dla mnie, dla ciebie i dla Adamów Słodowych.
Ceny, które podałem są na tym forum od kilku lat i nie są żadną tajemnicą, więc nie wiem, czemu ogólnie dostępna informacja z forum znajdująca się na nim od kilku lat są ok, a te same informacja podane dzisiaj nie są OK.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5693631
Może to ty i Ampio powinniście zastanowić się, co robicie i przestać wymyślać koło po raz 5698.
Może warto pójść ścieżką Satela i Tokki? Świata Ampio nie zawojuje, tak samo jak Polski.
Ps.
Wskaż miejsce gdzie intelektronika porównałem do Porsche lub BMW.

----------


## dendrytus

> Na razie jesteś na etapie bezpodstawnego porównywania wszystkiego co KNX do ekskluzywnych marek samochodów tylko dlatego że ma interfejs KNX, a to efekt twojej wybujałej wyobraźni.


Intelektronik daje bojarze 25A przekaźniki na obwody 16A, a wy jakie dajecie.

Ustalmy kilka faktów. 
Praktycznie nigdy nie atakowałem polskich firm z wyjątkiem fibaro, bo ewidentnie przeginało i przegina.
Czasami zwracałem uwagę na braki lub jechałem jak ktoś bredził, ale jest tego mało i było sporadyczne.
Kompletnie nie rozumiem, o co masz do mnie pretensję. 
Nie masz symulacji obecności, a to co jak wam się genialnego wymyśliliście, jest w KNX od 20 lat, tylko realizowane przy pomocy prymitywnej „kostki”, a nie serwera. Zamiast zastanowić się że może wasz pomysł nie jest tak odkrywczy i tak skomplikowany, zaczynasz jazdę i się nakręcasz.
Rynek jest duży i jest na nim miejsce dla mnie, dla ciebie i dla Adamów Słodowych.
Ceny, które podałem są na tym forum od kilku lat i nie są żadną tajemnicą, więc nie wiem, czemu ogólnie dostępna informacja z forum znajdująca się na nim od kilku lat są ok, a te same informacja podane dzisiaj nie są OK.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5693631
Może to ty i Ampio powinniście zastanowić się, co robicie i przestać wymyślać koło po raz 5698.
Może warto pójść ścieżką Satela i Tokki? Świata Ampio nie zawojuje, tak samo jak Polski.




> Czy firmy które wymieniłeś proponują na swoje produkty 5 lat gwarancji?.


A jak przestaniecie istnieć za rok, to, kto pokrywa koszt naprawy gwarancyjnej systemu bez producenta?
Ja w takim przypadku zawsze mogę wymienić moduł na nakiś innej firmy.
Wy dajecie 5 lat, instalator 2 lata, kto pokrywa koszty demontażu, montażu, programowania i wysyłki w takim przypadku?


Ps.
Wskaż miejsce gdzie intelektronika porównałem do Porsche lub BMW.


Ps.2
Odkryliście koło po raz 5699.



> W zamian za to znajdziesz o wiele droższe kondensatory tantalowe. Podobnie jest z układami transmisyjnymi i resztą elementów.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Kompletnie nie rozumiem, o co masz do mnie pretensję. 
> Nie masz symulacji obecności, a to co jak wam się genialnego wymyśliliście, jest w KNX od 20 lat, tylko realizowane przy pomocy prymitywnej „kostki”, a nie serwera. Zamiast zastanowić się że może wasz pomysł nie jest tak odkrywczy i tak skomplikowany, zaczynasz jazdę i się nakręcasz.


Ale to nie ja zacząłem się nakręcać tylko ty bo nie zrozumiałeś że w Ampio zamiast kostki trzeba to zrobić w serwerze. Dokładnie to samo. Zauważ że czytasz posty i czekasz na okazję żeby tylko w kogoś wystrzelić, nawet jak nie do końca dysponujesz amunicją.




> Zamiast zastanowić się że może wasz pomysł nie jest tak odkrywczy i tak skomplikowany, zaczynasz jazdę i się nakręcasz.


Nikt nie napisał że odkrył jakąś funkcję, zacznij w końcu czytać posty które komentujesz. Napisałem tylko do El*ontro że jakąś funkcję trzeba zrealizować w serwerze zamiast w module i nakręciłeś się jak ciapaty na kurs lotniczy. 




> Może warto pójść ścieżką Satela i Tokki?


Nie wiem. Wiem że moduł Ampio bez przyczyny nie padł mi jeszcze ani jeden, Satela już trochę powymienialiśmy. Nie twierdzę że jest awaryjny, żebyś pochopnie nie zrozumiał. 

OK dendrytusie, jak zawsze miło się z Tobą rozmawiało. W nocy wyjeżdżam i mam jeszcze trochę do ogarnięcia. Do przyszłego tygodnia.

----------


## Elka_Szym.

Witam. 
Jestem na etapie instalacji okien na budowie. Firma która ma mi robić instalację elektryczną i alarmową namawia mnie gorąco na inteligentny system Ampio. Szczerze mówiąc jeszcze miesiąc temu nawet nie myślałam o żadnym inteligentnym domu, a mój mąż który jest w domu gościem ma na to wywalone  :smile:   Firma natomiast użyła paru sensownych argumentów, zabrała mnie na inną instalację gdzie to zainstalowali i w końcu lampka mi się zapaliła. Dom mam niemały, dosyć nowoczesny więc chyba faktycznie nabiera to sensu. Pytanie do użytkowników. Czy jest tu ktoś kto ma to zainstalowane i może mi powiedzieć jak się to u niego sprawuje? Tamten klient u którego byłam rzekomo jest bardzo zadowolony, ale biorę również pod uwagę że jest to jakiś znajomy tej firmy i może lać wodę.  

Pomimo że dałam się już namówić na inteligentny dom, to raczej w wersji podstawowej plus przygotowanie instalacji na przyszłość pod lepsze bajery. Na razie chcę sterować oświetleniem i żaluzjami fasadowymi. Być może również ogrzewaniem, ale resztę muszę dopiero przetrawić.

----------


## Elka_Szym.

Chodzi mi o to czy występują jakieś awarie i czy czasem coś się zawiesza.

----------


## WiesiekM

> Chodzi mi o to czy występują jakieś awarie i czy czasem coś się zawiesza.


U mnie Ampio śmiga od ponad roku, jak na razie bez żadnych awarii. Zwis też żaden się nie zdarzył, ale zawieszać się raczej nie ma co bo nie jest to system sterowany centralą która zazwyczaj jest na jakimś systemie operacyjnym. Nie wiem co Pani ma za ogrzewanie, ale raczej zalecam również sterowanie temperaturą. Bardzo fajną rzeczą do której też namawiam a nie jest specjalnie droga to nagłośnienie wielostrefowe.

----------


## Elka_Szym.

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. A jak wygląda sterowanie żaluzjami? Można je regulować w zależności od słońca lub pory?  Nad tym nagłośnieniem też się zastanawiam bo widziałam to u tego klienta. Pewnie kwestia wyceny. Aż tak bardzo mi na tym nie zależy, ale jak wycenią mi to rozsądnie to kto wie. Nie chciałabym też żeby z instalacji podstawowej zrobiła mi się zaawansowana, biorąc pod uwagę że jeszcze niedawno miało jej nie być.

----------


## WiesiekM

> A jak wygląda sterowanie żaluzjami? Można je regulować w zależności od słońca lub pory?


Nie wiem jak z żaluzjami, ja mam rolety. System pokazuje mi stan rolet i można go uzależniać od warunków które Pani wymieniła i od wielu innych.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> A jak wygląda sterowanie żaluzjami?


Da się sterować żaluzją. System wie w jakiej pozycji znajduje się wysokość żaluzji jak i kąt otwarcia lamelki. Poniżej do wglądu umieszczam komponent do sterowania żaluzją. Można uzależniać wszystko od wszystkiego, od nasłonecznienia oraz od pory również.



Można sobie również nanieść komponenty na wizualizację graficzną. Poniżej demo takiej wizualizacji.

----------


## michaltab

Hej,

nie wiem czy to do końca dobry wątek, ale mam pytanie nt komunikacji z systemem Ampio.
Czy mogę się skomunikować z systemem Ampio z urządzeniami z "poza systemu"?

W Ampio istnieje integracja magistralna m.in. Lan (rozmiem, że chodzi o Local Area Network, czyt sieć domowa). Czy oznacza to, że mogę wysterować innym urządzeniem podłączonym do LAN'a (laptop, Raspberry) cokolwiek w systemie Ampio? Czy chodzi tutaj tylko o stronę*WWW, czy mam jakieś*API do którego mogę napisać sobie coś*własnego?

Jeżeli tak, to czy istnieje jakaś dokumentacja do tego?

Dzięki

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Czy mogę się skomunikować z systemem Ampio z urządzeniami z "poza systemu"?


Można integrować Ampio z urządzeniami z zewnątrz po LAN, RS232, RS485, ModBus, KNX, DALI, LoRa i Z-Wave. 





> Czy chodzi tutaj tylko o stronę*WWW, czy mam jakieś*API do którego mogę napisać sobie coś*własnego?


Możesz napisać np. w Pythonie, bash czy C++ ale nie wiem co konkretnie chcesz pisać, integrację czy logikę systemu? Bo jeśli logikę to w zasadzie wszystko zrobisz na samych modułach bez korzystania z jakiegokolwiek języka programowania przy pomocy konfiguratora magistrali. Jeśli integrację po LAN to również można to zrobić do pewnego stopnia z konfiguratora serwera. Integracja za pomocą pozostałych interfejsów przy pomocy konfiguratora magistrali. 




> Jeżeli tak, to czy istnieje jakaś dokumentacja do tego?Dzięki


Jest dokumentacja dostępna w strefie instalatora oraz na forum dla instalatorów.

----------


## michaltab

Dzięki, czekam na akceptację na forum. Rozumiem, że zwykly śmiertelnik dostępu do strefy instalatora nie ma, co nie ?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Dzięki, czekam na akceptację na forum. Rozumiem, że zwykly śmiertelnik dostępu do strefy instalatora nie ma, co nie ?


Jeśli "zwykły śmiertelnik" to zaprzeczenie terminu "autoryzowany instalator Ampio" to obawiam się że do forum również producent nie da Ci dostępu. Napisz może mi na priv co konkretnie chcesz wiedzieć i w jakim celu.

----------


## Elka_Szym.

Pytanie mam, jakie dodatkowe funkcje zyskam jak połączę podlewanie ogrodu z inteligentnym domem? Będą mi instalować system zraszania. I czy jest możliwość połączenia sterowników zraszania z inteligentnym domem?

----------


## leszekwolski

> Pytanie mam, jakie dodatkowe funkcje zyskam jak połączę podlewanie ogrodu z inteligentnym domem? Będą mi instalować system zraszania. I czy jest możliwość połączenia sterowników zraszania z inteligentnym domem?


Osobiście nigdy nie podłączyłem podlewania ogrodu do automatyki. Jest to oczywiście możliwe ale wg mnie koszta i poświęcony czas nie będą współmierne do osiągniętego efektu. Trochę przerost formy nad treścią.  Sterownik np Hunter czy Rainbird daje ogromne możliwości za naprawdę sensowną kasę. Ustalają programy podlewania wg opadów deszczu itp a zabudowana w nich automatyka wystarcza do ogarnięcia wszystkiego co w ogrodzie potrzebne.
Jeśli oczywiście chcesz to działaj  :smile:  pamiętaj tylko o zastosowaniu i odpowiednim wysterowaniu elektrozaworu głównego przed wszystkimi sekcjami i o miejscu do spuszczania wody na zimę  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Pytanie mam, jakie dodatkowe funkcje zyskam jak połączę podlewanie ogrodu z inteligentnym domem?


Np. przewidywanie pogody, blokada podlewania w przypadku naruszenia zewnętrznej czujki ruchu, sterowanie z telefonu itp.




> I czy jest możliwość połączenia sterowników zraszania z inteligentnym domem?


Nie trzeba  ze sobą łączyć sterowników tylko zastąpić sterownik podlewania sterownikiem inteligentnym. 




> Osobiście nigdy nie podłączyłem podlewania ogrodu do automatyki. Jest to oczywiście możliwe ale wg mnie koszta i poświęcony czas nie będą współmierne do osiągniętego efektu.


Ale sterownik z instalacji inteligentnej wcale nie jest droższy od sterowników które wymieniłeś a daje więcej funkcji. Więc różnica w kosztach prawie żadna. Trzeba co prawda poświęcić czas na zaprogramowanie ale w dedykowanych sterownikach też musimy wprowadzić ustawienia. Dodatkowo jak już mamy inteligentną instalację i stację pogodową na dachu to nie musimy drugi raz kupować czujek deszczu, wiatru itp. więc jest duża szansa że całość wyjdzie nawet taniej.

----------


## zbigniewl

Jestem na etapie wyboru systemu i prowadzę rozmowy z kilkoma wykonawcami.
Gdyby ktoś potrzebował to tutaj jest cennik AMPIO. Jest on raczej z wyższej półki cenowej. Wykonanie instalacji elektrycznej z tym systemem to dużo pieniędzy. Razem z alarmem, system na gotowo to 70-80 tysięcy PLN a może i więcej. Niektórzy instalatorzy sugerują i więcej.
Chciałbym w ogóle poddać pod dyskusję projekt mojego domu w stanie surowym zamkniętym i kilka zgromadzonych ofert.
Jakby się przydał załączam cennik w cenach netto czyli bez VAT.

Zbyszek

----------


## zbigniewl

Co do cen za całość to źle powiedziałem. Cena za instalecję AMPIO podobnego domu do mojego to bardziej 100 tysięcy.
I nie wiem co o tym wszystkim sądzić. Przygotowuję kilka postów celem poddania ich pod dyskusję na kilku forach.

  * Instalacja elektryczna (okablowanie, szafa główna z osprzętem, prace
    instalatorskie) - 25 000 - 32 000 zł netto
  * Instalacja alarmowa (urządzenia, instalacja, uruchomienie) - 8 000 -
    15 000 zł netto
  * Instalacja automatyki budynkowej - Inteligentny Dom (urządzenia,
    instalacja, uruchomienie) - 35 000 - 70 000 zł netto (choć przy
    zastosowaniu wszędzie ekranów, dużych paneli i inteligentnego
    oświetlenia można łatwo górną granicę przekroczyć)
  * Kino domowe (nagłośnienie) - od około 10 000 zł netto

...
Należy też uwzględnić koszt osprzętu elektroinstalacyjnego (gniazdka, 
ewentualne włączniki klasyczne, gniazda techniczne, oprawy 
oświetleniowe, itp.), który jest już indywidualną preferencją inwestora.
...

Dom ma 150m2

I teraz zauważyłem dopiero, że to są ceny netto, z tego powodu edytuję posta.

Zbyszek

----------


## kasprzyk

Możesz całość przedstawić inaczej ? w sensie:
ile będzie niezależnych punktów oświetleniowych ON/OFF, ile ze ściemniaczem, ile taśm LED, RGB, stref ogrzewania, bramy furtki, gniazda sterowalne, ile rolet, wentylatorów, podlewaczka ogród, ile będzie czujek alarmowych, zalania, dymu, czadu, kontaktronów ? Następnie jakie funkcje ma realizować, integrować system IB, ile chcesz paneli LCD, jeżeli wyłączniki programowalne to proponuję wszędzie z pominięciem najmniejszych pomieszczeń (spiżarka, pralnia) Masz gotowy opis tego co oczekujesz od systemu IB, projekt punktów ośw., gniazd, rozmieszczenia czujek, monitoring ?
Pzdr

----------


## DrKubus

> Co do cen za całość to źle powiedziałem. Cena za instalecję AMPIO podobnego domu do mojego to bardziej 100 tysięcy.
> I nie wiem co o tym wszystkim sądzić. Przygotowuję kilka postów celem poddania ich pod dyskusję na kilku forach.
> 
>   * Instalacja elektryczna (okablowanie, szafa główna z osprzętem, prace
>     instalatorskie) - 25 000 - 32 000 zł netto
>   * Instalacja alarmowa (urządzenia, instalacja, uruchomienie) - 8 000 -
>     15 000 zł netto
>   * Instalacja automatyki budynkowej - Inteligentny Dom (urządzenia,
>     instalacja, uruchomienie) - 35 000 - 70 000 zł netto (choć przy
> ...


Jedziesz z tym budżetem strasznie - właśnie stawiam dom - 160 m2 + garaż, elektryka (ponad 100 pkt, 3 szafy rozdzielcze z osprzętem Legranda (prawie 180 mod.) i wszystko na złączkach TopJobS, razem z położeniem) kosztowały mnie niecałe 10 tys. brutto (w tym ponad km skrętki i 16 gniazd 2xRJ45 - które są dość drogie). Też planuje montaż systemu Ampio, ale jeszcze nie mam ostatecznej wyceny. Mimo wszystko myślę, że nie osiągnę takie poziomu jaki Ty zakładasz. Jeden warunek, ruszyć głową i zakupy zrobić samemu, kupując osprzęt na chatę nie kupuj sprzętu od wykonawcy (przez wykonawcę), przy tym poziomie, w większości hurtowni otrzymasz bardzo przyzwoity rabat (porównując moje zakupy z cenami w marketach, czy sklepach elektrycznych, kupiłem sprzęt średnio 30-40% taniej).

Powodzenia

----------


## zbigniewl

> Ceny bardzo wysokie. Poproś o wycenę Grentona www.grenton.pl
> Mi właśnie instalują ich system. Będzie co porównywać.


Mam także wycenę Grentona. Wszystko zaprezentuję, bo pisałem do wielu firm i mam oferty z wielu miejsc. Same urządzenia Grentona to  Co ciekawe wiele firm w ogóle nie odpisało. Grenton bez alarmu wycenili mi na 16 683,98 za same moduły tablicowe. W wątku o Grentonie wszystko zaprezentuję.
Natomiast AMPIO od drugiej firmy otrzymałem kwotę 60-80 tysięcy. Cytuję:

................
"W załączeniu fotografia z bardzo prostej tablicy dla 2 pomieszczeń, oraz fot. okablowania domku jednorodzinnego, które jest kompromisem względem tego co pierwotnie było planowane - jest tych kabli naprawdę sporo (w niektórych miejscach widać bruzdy po pierwotnej tradycyjnej instalacji którą musieliśmy zdemontować). Dla tego okablowania sam osprzęt ampio szacujemy na ok. 60-80 tyś."

Jak ktoś się zna to proszę o ocenę tego wykonawcy

----------


## zbigniewl

A to jest pierwszy wykonawca i jego instalacja.

Cytat:
"
* Instalacja elektryczna (okablowanie, szafa główna z osprzętem, prace
instalatorskie) - 25 000 - 32 000 zł netto
* Instalacja alarmowa (urządzenia, instalacja, uruchomienie) - 8 000 -
15 000 zł netto
* Instalacja automatyki budynkowej - Inteligentny Dom (urządzenia,
instalacja, uruchomienie) - 35 000 - 70 000 zł netto (choć przy
zastosowaniu wszędzie ekranów, dużych paneli i inteligentnego
oświetlenia można łatwo górną granicę przekroczyć)
* Kino domowe (nagłośnienie) - od około 10 000 zł netto
"
Co do cen i fachowości mam kompletny mętlik w głowie. Mam oferty KNX ABB, które są znacznie tańsze.
Niech ktoś kto ma taki system wrzuci swoje zdjęcia i nich ktoś kto się zna coś powie.
Jestem w kropce.

----------


## zbigniewl

> Jedziesz z tym budżetem strasznie - właśnie stawiam dom - 160 m2 + garaż, elektryka (ponad 100 pkt, 3 szafy rozdzielcze z osprzętem Legranda (prawie 180 mod.) 
> Powodzenia


Ja właśnie mam dom podobnej wielkości i nie jadę z budżetem. Zapytałem kilka firm o wycenę i jestem skołowany. Część firm odmawia podania ceny w ogóle, kręcą. Zapytani o poprzednie wyceny dla innych, żeby usuneli dane osobowe i przesłali ze 3 sztuki to odmawiają. Jedynie kilka firm odpisało chociaż tylko KNX i Grenton dał zestawienie i cenniki bez zbędnych dyskusji. Za co jestem im wdzięczny. Co prawda Grenton dał tylko kalkulację ich sprzętu i odesłał do instalatora, który oszacował całość na 55-60 tysięcy robocizna z materiałem.

----------


## zbigniewl

Podsumowując
Instalacja systemu pod klucz.
Grenton jest tańszy 60.000 do AMPIO (niewiarygodne) ze 120.000 PLN jak wszystko zliczyć !!!
Szafy Grenton są schludnie wykonane, szafy sterownicze AMPIO są nieładnie wykonane

Urządzena Grenton wyglądają profesjonalnie, urządzenia AMPIO w tanich obudowach
http://allegro.pl/obudowa-do-montazu...622839850.html

Instalacja Grenton jest przyzwoicie rozprowadzana w stosunku do instalacji AMPIO gdzie kable są nieprofesjonalnie prowadzone

Oferta na KNX wynosi około 40.000 PLN za urządzenia z ich montażem i zaprogramowaniem bez alarmu i instalacji elektrycznej czyli wyjdzie około 60-70 tysięcy.

Będę sukcesywnie publikował wszystkie obecne i napływające oferty.

Zdjęcia okablowania i szaf Grenton

Zbyszek

----------


## iF-Jimi

Oj, zaleciało agresywnym marketingiem z południa  :smile: 




> Podsumowując
> Instalacja systemu pod klucz.
> Grenton jest tańszy 60.000 do AMPIO (niewiarygodne) ze 120.000 PLN jak wszystko zliczyć !!!





> Oferta na KNX wynosi około 40.000 PLN za urządzenia z ich montażem i zaprogramowaniem bez alarmu i instalacji elektrycznej czyli wyjdzie około 60-70 tysięcy.


Chętnie zobaczę wycenę. Jakby się uprzeć to można również zrobić wycenę za 240.000 na najtańszym systemie na rynku 




> Urządzena Grenton wyglądają profesjonalnie, urządzenia AMPIO w tanich obudowach


Z tym się zgodzę, obudowy modułów na szynę nie robią wrażenia. Co się kompletnie nie przekłada na wysoką jakość samych urządzeń, oraz ich awaryjność która jest praktycznie zerowa.




> Instalacja Grenton jest przyzwoicie rozprowadzana w stosunku do instalacji AMPIO gdzie kable są nieprofesjonalnie prowadzone


A to Ampio albo Grenton trudnią się prowadzeniem kabli? Nie wiedziałem. 




> Szafy Grenton są schludnie wykonane, szafy sterownicze AMPIO są nieładnie wykonane


A to Ampio albo Grenton trudnią się wykonywaniem szaf sterowniczych? Również nie wiedziałem

Naprawdę, chętnie zerknę na twoje oferty które otrzymałeś, głównie te z Ampio.

PS. Ta duża szafa z modułami Ampio którą wystawiłeś to ja tam widzę modułów Ampio na max 15 tyś.

PS2. Wykonywaliśmy instalację automatyki Ampio w domu 200m2 z pełnym sterowaniem oświetleniem (wł/wył, regulowane, kilka RGB), wszystkimi roletami, 8 stref grzewczych, zintegrowany system alarmowy, prosty monitoring + instalacja elektryczna, kable, przyłącz, kilka paneli sensorowych, integracja rekuperacji. Wszystko za niecałe 40 tyś netto,  tym bardziej chętnie zerknę na twoją wycenę.  Oczywiście wykonujemy również instalacje za 200, 300 tyś. Ostatnio nawet często ale nie mówię tutaj o zwykłych domach 200m.

----------


## stkop

Dawno się nie udzielałem... cennik Ampio wygląda na atrakcyjny i nie faworyzując, żadnego z producentów wyczuwam tutaj robotę dla ministerstwa dezinformacji.

----------


## kasprzyk

Taka analiza ekonomiczna,  to chyba ktoś z "fachowców" rządu tu łapę dołożył  :wink:

----------


## homelogic

Jako integrator obydwu marek muszę stanowczo zaprotestować przeciwko powyższej manipulacji. Obydwa systemy wychodzą dość podobnie jeżeli chodzi o hardware. Są różnice, ale mało istotne jak weźmiemy pod uwagę różne funkcjonalności.

Co do robocizny to trudno wyrokować, ale niektóre firmy instalatorskie selekcjonują obsługiwane inwestycje i w szczególnie ciężkich przypadkach doliczają stosowną 'opłatę klimatyczną' już na etapie oferty.

----------


## zbigniewl

Grenton wychodził za sam sprzęt 17-20 tysięcy (była poóźniej dokładka przed instalatora), a Ampio 60 tysięcy za podobną funkcjonalność za same urządzenia. Ampio jest zdecydowanie droższy i droższy od KNX. Ofertę KNX też przedstawię.
Nie uzyskałem odpowiedzi na prośbę o kompletny cennik Grentona ale przynajmniej w tej kalkulacji widać ceny jednostkowe części podzespołów.

----------


## zbigniewl

> Też miałem wrażenie jak wybierałem ofertę, że oba systemy mają podobne ceny, ale ceny z tabelki wysłane przez Zbigniewl są mega wysokie, np. panel dotykowy 9p 970 zł, w Grenton 8p - 300 zł netto. Może ktoś doliczył "marże"


Ten cennik jest cennikiem firmy Ampio, a nie instalatora. Dostałem go w tej samej formie z kilku źródeł tak więc nie może być mowy o pomyłce.
Załączam plik otrzymany od innego instalatora.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Ten cennik jest cennikiem firmy Ampio, a nie instalatora. Dostałem go w tej samej formie z kilku źródeł tak więc nie może być mowy o pomyłce.
> Załączam plik otrzymany od innego instalatora.


Moduły AMPIO które wyliczyłem wedle zestawienia z Grentona które przedstawiłeś wyszły w detalu 13160 zł netto. Sama funkcjonalność zestawu jest o wiele większa. Odnośnie funkcjonalności systemu podyskutujemy innym razem ponieważ zaraz wychodzę na dwudniową imprezę, ale taki krótki spis przedstawiam poniżej.

OŚWIETLENIE + serwer do zdalnegozarządzania budynkiem  przez urządzenia mobilne
16 obwodów zał / wył – 3 obwściemniane – 3 obw RGBW
- Serwer AMPIO Mserw-3s (8 wejść    binarno analogowych / 8 wyjść przekaźnikowych 16A) – 1400 zł     - 8 wejść wykorzystamy do włączników / 8 wyjść do oświetlenia
- AMPIO MPR-8s – 920 zł (4 wejścia    / 8 wyjść przekaźnikowych)
- AMPIO MDIM-1s – 300 zł x 3 szt =    900 zł  (regulacja AC, elektroniczne zabezpieczenie przeciążeniowe,    pomiar energii + 6 wejść binarnych)
- AMPIO MRGBu-1s – 420 zł x 3 =    1260 zł  (sterowanie taśmą RGB + białą)


STEROWANIE ROLETAMI 10 szt. +bramagarażowa + brama wjazdowa (poniższe rolety znają pozycje roletbram, a w przypadku żaluzji fasadowych znają również kątlamelki)
AMPIO MROL-4s 920 zł x 3 szt =    2760 zł  (w sumie 12 rolet lub bram + 12 wejść binarnych)


STEROWANIE OGRZEWANIEM (8 stref)

AMPIO MRT-8s – 1330 zł     (sterownik 8 stref)AMPIO MPR-8s – 920 zł   (8 x    przekaźnik 16A + 4 wejścia binarne)czujnik temp 10 zł x 8 = 80 zł


INTEGRACJA z SYTEMEM ALARMOWYM 
 AMPIO MCON232 – 670 zł (pełnaintegracja dwukierunkowa / stan wszystkich wejść  i wyjść +zazbrajanie przez wysyłanie pinu)


AMPIO Z-Wave – 670 zł (nie ma go wcenniku)


Panel sensorowy 4 pola  - 450 zł
Panel sensorowy 9 pól – 900 zł x 2szt = 1800 zł.  


Powyższe moduły mają w sumie 34wejścia binarne (w tym 8 można skonfigurować jako analogowe więcnie ma potrzeby dokładania tylu wejść do obsługi włączników iczujników nasłonecznienia)

Panele sensorowe są wielofunkcyjne. Indywidualna grawerka na każdy przycisk wedle życzenia. Pełna logika paneli tak samo jak modułu, generator dźwięku który można wykorzystać chociażby jako gong, każde pole i każda dioda nad polem może świecić innym kolorem przypisując do tego odpowiednią logikę. Każde pole w panelu sensorowym może zmieniać swoją funkcjonalność w zależności od jakichkolwiek czynników, każdy panel podobnie jak każdy moduł ma rozbudowaną logikę co sprawia że nawet panel jest urządzeniem inteligentnym. 

I gdzie te  60 000 zł? Ba jak na razie wyszło mi paręset zł. mniej.
Pokażesz w końcu tę wycenę modułów za 60 tyś czy wyskoczyłeś jak Filip z konopi?


PS. Weź też pod uwagę że AMPIO to system o inteligencji rozrposzonej.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Weź też pod uwagę że cennik to sugerowane ceny detaliczne. To indywidualna sprawa instalatora ile Ci policzy, ale nie słyszałem żeby ktoś sobie jeszcze doliczał do modułów. Ampio to system profesjonalny, dostępny jedynie w firmie instalacyjnej. Nie kupisz go na allegro, w sklepie, nie dokładają go też w McDonaldzie do Happy meala. Tylko po zainstalowaniu go przez autoryzowaną firmę instalacyjną dostajesz 5 lat gwarancji.

----------


## Janjanek

Ale niestety w stosunku do poprzedniego roku ceny poszly dos znacznie w gore szczegolnie paneli z Lcd oraz wiekszych modulow... sory za pisownie. Pisza na telefonie.

----------


## zbigniewl

> Weź też pod uwagę że cennik to sugerowane ceny detaliczne..


Do firmy i-Future (iF) też pisałem czyli do was. Napisałem do wszystkich z listy Ampio i każdej innej firmy z branży automatyki, którą odnalazłem w internecie. I-future fair media sp z oo czy jakoś tak w ogóle nie odpisało, natomiast kilku innych wykonawców z listy AMPIO odpisało i wszyscy co odpisali celowali w 100.000 PLN na gotowo.

Tak więc po otrzymaniu chyba w sumie 8 ofert doszedłem do wniosku, że co innego mówicie spamując fora udając zadowolonych klientów, a co innego przy bezpośrednim kontakcie.
Wręcz wstrzymałem oddech z wrażenia po targach z systemem Ampio. Czytając opinie 10 klakierów, pewnie Pan sam, pod innymi kontami, nawpisywał jak to jest jego szczęśliwym posiadaczem i jak jest zadowolony. Nikt o żadnym Ampio nie słyszał, a tu nagle kilku szczęśliwych posiadaczy na forum muratora :>

Mam też jedną ciekawą wycenę na KNX od instalatora z listy Ampio, który od razu mi powiedział, żeby tego g. nie brać i wycenił na KNX, który jest tańszy i faktycznie porównując z wycenami innych to prawda.
Muszę opracować tylko więcej plików to zaraz je zamieszczę, a mam mało czasu i słaby internet na statku.

Dochodzę do wniosku, że nie ma tu żadnych klientów, jedynie sami spamerzy, udający posiadaczy systemu Ampio za 100.000 PLN. Byście się wstydzili.

----------


## homelogic

> Też miałem wrażenie jak wybierałem ofertę, że oba systemy mają podobne ceny, ale ceny z tabelki wysłane przez Zbigniewl są mega wysokie, np. panel dotykowy 9p 970 zł, w Grenton 8p - 300 zł netto. Może ktoś doliczył "marże"


Tabelka jest prawidłowa. A różnica w cenie panelu wynika z tego, że w Ampio wybierasz sobie ikonki indywidualnie grawerowane na każdym polu dotykowym.

----------


## dejna

Teraz już wiadomo czemu wszyscy "szczęśliwi posiadacze" chwalą "gotowe systemy" i nikt nigdy nie podał tej "dobrej ceny"  :Smile:  Ba! nawet nikt nie zamieszcza zdjęć ani filmów z ich szczęśliwego działania  :Smile:

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Do firmy i-Future (iF) też pisałem czyli do was. Napisałem do wszystkich z listy Ampio i każdej innej firmy z branży automatyki, którą odnalazłem w internecie. I-future fair media sp z oo czy jakoś tak w ogóle nie odpisało, natomiast kilku innych wykonawców z listy AMPIO odpisało i wszyscy co odpisali celowali w 100.000 PLN na gotowo.
> 
> Tak więc po otrzymaniu chyba w sumie 8 ofert doszedłem do wniosku, że co innego mówicie spamując fora udając zadowolonych klientów, a co innego przy bezpośrednim kontakcie.
> Wręcz wstrzymałem oddech z wrażenia po targach z systemem Ampio. Czytając opinie 10 klakierów, pewnie Pan sam, pod innymi kontami, nawpisywał jak to jest jego szczęśliwym posiadaczem i jak jest zadowolony. Nikt o żadnym Ampio nie słyszał, a tu nagle kilku szczęśliwych posiadaczy na forum muratora :>
> 
> Mam też jedną ciekawą wycenę na KNX od instalatora z listy Ampio, który od razu mi powiedział, żeby tego g. nie brać i wycenił na KNX, który jest tańszy i faktycznie porównując z wycenami innych to prawda.
> Muszę opracować tylko więcej plików to zaraz je zamieszczę, a mam mało czasu i słaby internet na statku.
> 
> Dochodzę do wniosku, że nie ma tu żadnych klientów, jedynie sami spamerzy, udający posiadaczy systemu Ampio za 100.000 PLN. Byście się wstydzili.



Ostatnio przyłapałem jednego z kilku „nowo budujących mocno zainteresowanych systemem G” na tym żenie jest wcale nowo budującym tylko postacią wirtualną. Wiedziałem o tym od razu, ale jako że wpisał sobie w profilu miejscowość niedaleko mnie to podjąłem próbę umówienia się na spotkanie żeby pokazać Ampio, zabrać na inne inwestycje w pobliżu itp. Z entuzjazmem przyjął propozycję spotkania po czym więcej nie odpowiedział już na żadną wiadomość i wymydlił się z forum. Podobnych „klientów” mógłbym wymienić jeszcze kilku, ale nie chcę robić młynu. I szczerze mówiąc ani mnie to parzy ani ziębi dopóki nie zamieniają się w troli i nie zaczynając trolować onkurencyjnych systemów. A to już przestaje być fajne. 


Zbigniwi, kimkolwiek jesteś pamiętaj że każdy kij ma dwa końce. Wtopiłeś już na samym początku wypisując bzdury że moduły jednego systemu potrafią być o kilkadziesiąt tysięcy droższe niż drugiego. Sorry ale taka sytuacja w takim słabym zestawieniu które przedstawiłeś jest ciężka do wyobrażenia nawet porównując najtańszy a najdroższy system na rynku. Bez problemu udowodniłem Ci że wychodzą nawet taniej. 


Zresztą jak widzisz twoje intencje zostały zauważone od razu przez paru starych wyjadaczy na tymforum. Inna sprawa że gdybyś rzeczywiście był klientem to nie prosiłbyś o wycenę wszystkich dystrybutorów i instalatorów Ampio z kraju tylko szukałbyś najbliższego twojej inwestycji. Zadzwoniłbyś, umówiłbyś się na spotkanie i dostałbyś rzetelną ofertę z pełnym opisem. A ty celowo szukałeś kogoś kto ci wyceni najdrożej żeby potem wszech i wobec oznajmić na forum jaki to świetny i kilkukrotnie tańszy system wybrałeś. Jak na razie pokazałeś jedną wycenę swojego systemu a o innych drogich (na Ampio) tylko piszesz. Dalej chętnie zobaczę oferty które zostały ci przedstawione. 


Jak widzisz system Ampio jest niedrogi ale nie najtańszy. Ani producentowi, ani instalatorom nie zależyżeby był najtańszy. Ma być niedrogi, stabilny i bezawaryjny i takie właśnie jest Ampio. Do tego jest najbardziej rozbudowanym Polskim systemem - mówię to z pełnym przekonaniemi świadomością. Na wycenę samej instalacji nie ma natomiast wpływu ani producent, ani ja (dystrybutor systemu na parę województw), chyba że my robimy inwestycje. Pewna firma instalacyjna w Łodzi która robi inwestycje na Ampio wycenia sobie punk na 120 zł. i zastanawiają się nad podniesieniem cen. Mają od cholery roboty a przez ostatni rok odpalili 7 inwestycji na Ampio. Według ciebie pewnie jest to zdzierstwo i gdybyś dostał od nich wycenę oburzony od razu polazłbyś z nią na forum. Pewnie na odczepnego wycenili by ci twój dom jeszcze drożej od punktu bo nie interesują ich domy 200m, robią głównie luksusowe wille. Kto wie, może do nich również zgłosiłeś się o wycenę, w końcu poruszyłeś cały kraj.


Jest na tym forum jeden użytkownik systemu Ampio któremu instalację robiliśmy osobiście, i jeden któremu właśnie robimy we współpracy ze świeżo przeszkoloną przez nas firmą. Żaden z nich nie ma instalacji za 100 000 zł. jak piszesz, ale fakt takich instalacji robimy teraz sporo czy ci się to podoba czy nie. Ja osobiście udzielam się na forum nie ukrywając czym się zajmuję, a jak wchodzę w tematy o innych systemach to uczestniczę w dyskusji możliwie treściwie i merytorycznie jeśli nie jest to jawny marketing szeptany. 


Żeby wyjść z twarzą powinieneś przyznać się że jesteś trolem i przestać udzielać się na forum pod tym nickiem. Możesz oczywiście też udowodnić że jesteś inwestorem zainteresowanym systemem, zdradzić w jakim mieście znajduje się inwestycja i przesłać w końcu na dowód te wyceny z Ampio. Instalatorzy robiąc wycenę zwykle spotykają się przed wyceną ze swoim klientem. Osobiście nigdy nie robię wyceny w ślepo, zawsze spotykam się z klientem, rozmawiam, czasem jedziemy też na inne inwestycje a potem dopiero przygotowuję ofertę, która jest szczegółowa i ma co najmniej kilkadziesiąt stron. Chętnie się też dowiem kiedy wysyłałeś zapytanie do nas, nie kasujemy historii korespondencji więc bez problemu sobie sprawdzę.

----------


## zbigniewl

To jest właśnie Ampio i I-FUTURE jeden z jego przedstawicieli. Plonk.
Liczycie, że socjotechniką wciśniecie klientowi nic niewarty, niekompatybilny i niezastępowalny system za 100.000 PLN w obudowach z Kradexu za 9.50. Co prawda wy nie odpowiedzieliście na moje maile, ale dokładnie podobną retorykę mają pozostali sprzedawcy AMPIO. Nie chcą podać ceny, cennik niedostępny ale jest podobno tanio, migają się od odpowiedzi, chcą poznać moje zwyczaje i oczekiwania i spotkać się, koniecznie spotkać.
Ludzie nie dawajcie się na to nabierać.
Odpisali inni, taką samą funkcjonalność zrobię na kilku sterownikach programowalnych Siemens, Fatek, Wago czy czymkolwiek innym, za 5.000 zł za urządzenia, a nie za 60-80 tysięcy na jakimś byle czym, którego nikt nie ma, wygląda podle i w przyszłości nie da się serwisować samemu.

Np. Nexwell też nie odpisał ale poza spamem jaki to wspaniały system i ilu go ma zainstalowanego, znalazłem długi wątek na elektrodzie jaki to był syf u jakiegoś klienta i jakiegoś gościa z forum muratora, z takim okrągłym domem, który ich pogonił, bo nie byli w stanie uruchomić instalacji.

Jesteście wszyscy siebie warci.

Zbyszek

----------


## iF-Jimi

> To jest właśnie Ampio i I-FUTURE jeden z jego przedstawicieli. Plonk.


Jeszcze jeden taki nic nie wnoszący bełkot i zacznę się do ciebie w końcu zwracać "panie trolu". Ciężko się rozmawia z takim przypadkiem bo z jednej strony wiem że jesteś trolem który przekroczył pewną granicę przy reklamowaniu swojego systemu, z drugiej jednak strony przyzwoitość nakazuje mi odpowiadać na twoje "zarzuty".




> Liczycie, że socjotechniką wciśniecie klientowi nic niewarty, niekompatybilny i niezastępowalny system za 100.000 PLN w obudowach z Kradexu za 9.50


Jak z dzieckiem. Przecież udowodniłem Ci od razu że wyszedł taniej od twojego, choć wcale mi na tym nie zależało. Nie dociera to do ciebie? Nie potrafisz czytać czy twoja podświadomość przeskakuje niektóre wiersze tekstu? Niekompatybilny i niezastępowalny? Pozwól że przypomnę ilość interfejsów. CAN, KNX, Dali, RS232, RS485, ModBus, 1-wire, LAN, Z-Wave, LoRa. Podasz jakiś inny polski system z podobną ilością interfejsów cyfrowych? Pewnie przeskoczysz ten wątek. 




> . Co prawda wy nie odpowiedzieliście na moje maile, ale dokładnie podobną retorykę mają pozostali sprzedawcy AMPIO.


Podasz w końcu jakieś wiarygodne informacje poza wiecznym bełkotem? Data kiedy wysłałeś e-maila do nas, jakieś wyceny z Ampio od instalatorów? Przy okazji obrażasz swoich instalatorów bo zwykle instalatorzy z Ampio instalują również inne systemy. Ampio nie spisuje z Dystrybutorami ani instalatorami restrykcyjnych umów więc mogą robić co chcą.




> Odpisali inni, taką samą funkcjonalność zrobię na kilku sterownikach programowalnych Siemens, Fatek, Wago czy czymkolwiek innym, za 5.000 zł za urządzenia, a nie za 60-80 tysięcy na jakimś byle czym


5000? Coraz lepiej. Szczególnie Siemens  :smile:  Zaczynam się obawiać że piszesz ze szpitala psychiatrycznego. Proszę po raz n-ty. Pokaż te oferty z modułami Ampio za 60-80 tyś. Jak na razie pokazałeś jedynie ofertę systemu G. Przypadek? Nie sądzę.




> Nie chcą podać ceny, cennik niedostępny ale jest podobno tanio


Przecież sam ten cennik udostępniłeś, udowadniając jednocześnie że Ampio jest niedrogie. Prawdopodobnie go nawet nie przeczytałeś bo nadal bełkoczesz że ktoś wycenił Ci moduły na 60-80 tyś.  :smile:  




> którego nikt nie ma,


Podaj w końcu miasto z którego jesteś (nie proszę o adres) a postaram się żeby ktoś z twojego regionu pokazał Ci co najmniej jedną inwestycję obok Ciebie na Ampio. Jeśli jesteś ze Śląska to osobiście poświęcę parę godzin i pokażę ci kilka ciekawych budynków. Oczywiście odwiedzimy również twój i wycenimy jeśli istnieje. 




> Np. Nexwell też nie odpisał ale poza spamem jaki to wspaniały system i ilu go ma zainstalowanego, znalazłem długi wątek na elektrodzie jaki to był syf u jakiegoś klienta i jakiegoś gościa z forum muratora, z takim okrągłym domem, który ich pogonił, bo nie byli w stanie uruchomić instalacji.


Widzę że zaczynacie obrażać nie tylko Ampio ale i inne systemy które mają silniejszą pozycję na rynku. Niefajne to jest, w innym kierunku powinien iść marketing.

----------


## MD.

> Np. Nexwell też nie odpisał ale poza spamem jaki to wspaniały system i ilu go ma zainstalowanego, znalazłem długi wątek na elektrodzie jaki to był syf u jakiegoś klienta i jakiegoś gościa z forum muratora, z takim okrągłym domem, który ich pogonił, bo nie byli w stanie uruchomić instalacji.
> 
> Zbyszek


Jesteś zwykłym manipulantem. Zanim zdecydowałem się na nexwella czytałem wspomniany przez ciebie wątek na elektrodzie. Gdybyś nie był manipulantem to rzetelnie byś napisał, że człowiek, który założył tam wątek był jednym z pierwszych ich klientów i rzeczywiście miał problemy.Gdybyś nie był manipulantem to wspomniałbyś jak się to zakończyło bo w tym wątku jest post tego właściciela opisujący jak system działa dziś. Rozmawiałem z nim również osobiście. Nexwell wymienił u niego całe oprogramowanie i dzisiaj system śmiga u niego bez żadnych problemów. 

Powtarzam -  jesteś zwykłym manipulantem, nikim więcej.

----------


## zbigniewl

Nie wierzcie w ani jedno słowo tego spamera z IFUTURE. Jeżeli on prowadzi jakieś szkolenia to chyba z socjotechniki skubania klientów.
Dostałem kilkanaście maili od instalatorów Ampio i zawsze ten sam sposób unikania odpowiedzi na pytanie o faktyczne koszty. Ale udało mi się od nich wydusić kilkanaście zdjęć i cenniki podzespołów. Od żadnego Ampio nie dostałem profesjonalnie przygotowanej oferty jak z Grentona czy KNX. Mam natomiast wiele maili, gdzie nakłoniłem do podania kalkulacji. Za domek 150m2 celowali w 100.000 PLN na gotowo.

Tutaj na tym forum ani na innym nie ma żadnych zadowolonych klientów firmy Ampio i prawdopodobnie innych. Te wszystkie zmyślone posty szczęśliwych klientów pisze firma Fair Play Music sp. z o.o i-future, posiadająca wiele kont w tym konto dendrytusa, oferująca najdroższy system, droższy od KNX i zaśmieca forum spamem.

Tyle w temacie.

----------


## zbigniewl

> Jesteś zwykłym manipulantem. Zanim zdecydowałem się na nexwella czytałem wspomniany przez ciebie wątek na elektrodzie.


Ale jaja, następny szczęśliwy użytkownik  :smile:  Zrób zdjęcia z gazetą, że to z dzisiaj i zamieść kilka zdjęć rozdzielni i kalkulację ile zapłaciłeś  :smile:  Tylko to też jest niemiarodajne, bo zdjęcia może zrobić producent, który ma to u siebie  :smile: 

Jesteście wszyscy siebie warci.

----------


## zbigniewl

> Szanowny Panie "IF-Jimi", Mogę Pana zapewnić, iż żaden z wpisów które pojawiły się na forum Muratora nie pochodzi od nas ani nigdy nie był przez nas inspirowany.


To prawda. Grenton odpisał na mój mail i załączył wycenę urządzeń. Profesjonalnie bez naciągania i ukrywania ile co kosztuje, a nie tak jak Ampio 100.000 PLN, ceny netto. Pondto porównując instalację Ampio i Grenton to Ampio wygląda amatorsko, urządzenia paskudne w tanich plastikach i prowadzenie przewodów obrzydliwe.
Grenton jest na liście kandydatów do wykonania mojego domu.
W Ampio tylko "a wie pan musimy się spotkać" i socjotechnika. Przyciśnięci podają ceny 60-80 za same urządzenia Ampio. Puknijcie się w głowę za te Kradexy po 9.50. Może ma ktoś zdjęcie ze środka takiego modułu Ampio? Może tego modułu za 3300 PLN netto to się pośmiejemy.

/////////////////////////////////////////
Dzień dobry Panie Zbigniewie,

     Niestety nasza firma nie zajmuje się montażem urządzeń dlatego nie 
jesteśmy w stanie przedstawić Panu oferty kompleksowej. Przedstawioną 
ofertę przekażemy do jednego z naszych dystrybutorów, który skontaktuje 
się z Panem. Dystrybutor utworzy dla Pana kompletną wycenę i pomoże przy 
doborze pozostałych urz±dzeń.

W razie pytań jestem do Pana dyspozycji.
--

----------


## iF-Jimi

Zauważyłem serię dziwnych zbiegów okoliczności. I to w niedzielę, ale OK.




> Te wszystkie zmyślone posty szczęśliwych klientów pisze firma Fair Play Music sp. z o.o i-future, posiadająca wiele kont w tym konto dendrytusa, oferująca najdroższy system, droższy od KNX i zaśmieca forum spamem.
> 
> Tyle w temacie.


Dendrytusa powiadasz?  :smile:  Czyli jednak nie myliłem się, jesteś pacjentem oddziału psychiatrycznego. Zaczyna się niezła zabawa. Trzeba przyznać że konwersacje ja kontra ja, czyli iF-Jimi kontra Dendrytus - level hard jak na jedną osobę  :smile:  Zapewne z inteligentną instalacją również chodziło o salę oddziałową w której od dłuższego czasu przebywasz. Przykro mi, takich rzeczy nie robimy. Szpital musiałby najpierw ogłosić przetarg. 

PS. Zbyszku czy lekarz prowadzący wie że masz dostęp do internetu?




> Mam natomiast wiele maili, gdzie nakłoniłem do podania kalkulacji. Za domek 150m2 celowali w 100.000 PLN na gotowo.


Niedawno padła kwota 120 000, była też 60 i 80 tyś. Zdecyduj się wreszcie. Podliczyłem Ci już dawno te moduły, wyszły niedrogo. Odniesiesz się w końcu jakoś do tego? Panie trolu nadal czekam na  te wyceny które otrzymałeś od instalatorów Ampio. Nadal czekam na datę nadesłania do nas zapytania o ofertę. Nadal czekam na podanie miejscowości gdzie znajduje się inwestycja i kto zrobił Ci te "ekskluzywne" oferty na Ampio. 

PS. Teraz już wiem że wyceniłbym ci tę inwestycję na 200 000 bo nigdy nie chciałbym mieć do czynienia na takim przypadkiem. Ale jak wiemy ta inwestycja nie istnieje bo jesteś trolem. Nie budujesz domu.

PS2. iF-Jimi, Dendrytus, kto jeszcze? Kim jeszcze jestem na tym forum? Chętnie poznam swoją złożoną osobowość  :smile: 




> zbigniewl Jesteś zwykłym manipulantem. Zanim zdecydowałem się na nexwella czytałem wspomniany przez ciebie wątek na elektrodzie. Gdybyś nie był manipulantem to rzetelnie byś napisał, że człowiek, który założył tam wątek był jednym z pierwszych ich klientów i rzeczywiście miał problemy.Gdybyś nie był manipulantem to wspomniałbyś jak się to zakończyło bo w tym wątku jest post tego właściciela opisujący jak system działa dziś. Rozmawiałem z nim również osobiście. Nexwell wymienił u niego całe oprogramowanie i dzisiaj system śmiga u niego bez żadnych problemów. 
> 
> Powtarzam - jesteś zwykłym manipulantem, nikim więcej.


To ciężki przypadek. Będzie teraz brnął w te g...o powtarzając w kółko te same brednie bo nie wie jak z tego wybrnąć. Nigdy nie doczekamy się od niego konkretnych informacji gdzie, kiedy i kto zrobił mu te oferty o których pisze.

----------


## MD.

> Ale jaja, następny szczęśliwy użytkownik  Zrób zdjęcia z gazetą, że to z dzisiaj i zamieść kilka zdjęć rozdzielni i kalkulację ile zapłaciłeś  Tylko to też jest niemiarodajne, bo zdjęcia może zrobić producent, który ma to u siebie 
> 
> Jesteście wszyscy siebie warci.


Przeczytaj ostatni post w tym wątku manipulancie http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1243625-60.html Jestem zwykłym śmiertelnikiem, który buduje dom a nie żadnym przedstawicielem nexwella. Kupiłem ich system i tyle.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Dendrytusa powiadasz?


Chyba mocno buja na tym statku  :smile:

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Chyba mocno buja na tym statku


Jeszcze o tym nie wiesz, ale za dendrytusem jesteś następny na liście podejrzanych  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

Cóż za piękna g*wno burza, a ja nie biorę w niej udziału.
Swoją drogą handlarz chińszczyzną musi być w niezłej desperacji, skoro chwyta się już tak durnych pomysłów.

A tak przy okazji, jeśli faktycznie instalatorzy biorą taką kasę, to pełen szacunek dla Ampio za zwerbowanie elity instalatorów i żeby nie było nieporozumień, to nie był ani sarkazm ani złośliwość.

Niestety w tym kraju najuczciwsi to bezdomni analfabeci, nieudacznicy życiowi o inteligencji włącznika do betoniarki.

Ps.
Twórca tej  g*wno burzy zapomniał dodać do wyceny koszt zakwaterowania w hotelach i diet dla pracowników, a to dodatkowe kilka tysięcy PLN.

----------


## MayekMM

Witam,
czy ktoś próbował już podpiąć rekuperator Thessla Green pod Ampio? Reku komunikuje się w standardzie Modbus i odpowiedzialny za to moduł Ampio to MCON-485, ale czy jest w tym coś bardziej skomplikowanego?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Witam,
> czy ktoś próbował już podpiąć rekuperator Thessla Green pod Ampio? Reku komunikuje się w standardzie Modbus i odpowiedzialny za to moduł Ampio to MCON-485, ale czy jest w tym coś bardziej skomplikowanego?


Osobiście nie miałem okazji integrować tej rekuperacji (musiałbym zapytać na forum instalacyjnym Ampio), ale jeśli producent lub dystrybutor udostępnia protokoły komunikacyjne, a raczej udostępnia to nie ma z tym żadnego problemu. Nie ma w tym nic bardziej skomplikowanego jeśli robi to w miarę ogarnięty instalator. Oczywiście jest spore prawdopodobieństwo że elektryk sobie sam nie poradzi ale po to jest wsparcie techniczne żeby taką integrację sprawnie przeprowadzić zdalnie.

----------


## MayekMM

> Osobiście nie miałem okazji integrować tej rekuperacji (musiałbym zapytać na forum instalacyjnym Ampio), ale jeśli producent lub dystrybutor udostępnia protokoły komunikacyjne, a raczej udostępnia to nie ma z tym żadnego problemu. Nie ma w tym nic bardziej skomplikowanego jeśli robi to w miarę ogarnięty instalator. Oczywiście jest spore prawdopodobieństwo że elektryk sobie sam nie poradzi ale po to jest wsparcie techniczne żeby taką integrację sprawnie przeprowadzić zdalnie.


Dzięki za odpowiedź. Właśnie chodziło mi o to czy jest już dostępna gotowa integracja. Mój instalator jest ogarnięty  :smile:  i jeśli nie będzie "gotowca" to podejdziemy do tematu z drugiej strony.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. Właśnie chodziło mi o to czy jest już dostępna gotowa integracja. Mój instalator jest ogarnięty  i jeśli nie będzie "gotowca" to podejdziemy do tematu z drugiej strony.


Mam tę dokumentację bo okazało się że będziemy niedługo integrować tę rekuperację u klienta. Producent robić będzie do niej integrację dwukierunkową.

----------


## TomWasil

Witam. Zarejestrowałem się parę dni temu na forum Ampio ale nikt tam chyba tego nie zatwierdza to może tutaj zadam pytanie. Czy można podłączyć do Ampio projektor Optoma W345 z ekranem elektrycznym? Projektor niestety już kupiłem wiec do domu który buduję do kina zainstaluje właśnie ten. Zastanawiam się też na windą elektryczną, ale jest to kwestia ceny i możliwości sterowania z systemu. Wzmacniacz wymienię na nowy bo obecny to staroć. Czy są takie które można podłączyć do Ampio ale żeby nie przekroczył budżetu 2 - 2,5 tys zl? Jeśli tak to jakie? Nie jestem audiofilem i nie czuję potrzeby inwestowania większych pieniędzy w sprzęt HiFi.

----------


## margielm

Witam serdecznie,

Niedługo będę budował dom i rozglądam się za systemem domu inteligentnego. Na targach DI w wawie zainteresował mnie system Ampio. Przeczytałem cały wątek i nasunęła mi się pewna wątpliwość... Jestem programistą i możliwość samodzielnego oprogramowania i zmiany zachowania domu jest dla mnie kluczowa. Czy ja dobrze rozumiem, że tylko autoryzowany instalator ma dostęp do aplikacji do konfiguracji modułów?

----------


## kasprzyk

Nie wiem jak w Ampio, sam możesz programować np. Nexo. Wszystkie dostępne narzędzia zarządzania zdalne,  lokalne, bez opłat.

----------


## margielm

W innych systemach chyba też, dlatego informacja ta była by dosć mocno zaskakująca. Przyznam, że byłby to dla mnie "deal breaker".

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Witam. Zarejestrowałem się parę dni temu na forum Ampio ale nikt tam chyba tego nie zatwierdza to może tutaj zadam pytanie.


To jest forum instalatorskie, więc trzeba być autoryzowanym instalatorem żeby się tam wbić




> Czy można podłączyć do Ampio projektor Optoma W345 z ekranem elektrycznym? Projektor niestety już kupiłem wiec do domu który buduję do kina zainstaluje właśnie ten. Zastanawiam się też na windą elektryczną, ale jest to kwestia ceny i możliwości sterowania z systemu.


Ten projektor bez problemu, poprzez port rs232. Protokoły komunikacyjne dostępne są tutaj https://www.optomausa.com/uploads/RS...S232-en-US.pdf   Windę w zasadzie można każdą podłączyć i to do każdego systemu.




> Wzmacniacz wymienię na nowy bo obecny to staroć. Czy są takie które można podłączyć do Ampio ale żeby nie przekroczył budżetu 2 - 2,5 tys zl? Jeśli tak to jakie? Nie jestem audiofilem i nie czuję potrzeby inwestowania większych pieniędzy w sprzęt HiFi.


Jak znajdę więcej czasu to poszukam i wstawię jakieś tańsze, ale takich wzmacniaczy jest pełno. Integracja zwykle po RS lub LAN




> Witam serdecznie,
> 
> Niedługo będę budował dom i rozglądam się za systemem domu inteligentnego. Na targach DI w wawie zainteresował mnie system Ampio. Przeczytałem cały wątek i nasunęła mi się pewna wątpliwość... Jestem programistą i możliwość samodzielnego oprogramowania i zmiany zachowania domu jest dla mnie kluczowa. Czy ja dobrze rozumiem, że tylko autoryzowany instalator ma dostęp do aplikacji do konfiguracji modułów?


Nie ma problemu. Możesz albo zakupić programator magistralny za 70 zł od swojego instalatora, albo programować poprzez serwer przez LAN. Oprogramowanie konfiguracyjne dostaniesz w Ampio za free, a samo programowanie jest banalnie proste. Oczywiście wymaga poświęcenia trochę czasu bo funkcji jest bardzo dużo, ale jak jesteś programistą to pojmiesz to w momencie. Oczywiście możesz sobie też pisać algorytmy w języku programowania np. C++ lub Python, ale to na serwerze.

----------


## margielm

Dzięki za odpowiedź, ale mam trochę wątpliwości. W dokumentacji Ampio jest napisane że software jest dostępny w strefie instalatora, do której z kolei wymagane jest użytkownik i hasło które dostają tylko aktoryzowani instalatorzy.

Rozumiem że inastalator może mi dać też instalkę aplikacji, ale wtedy zostąpne z tą wersją po wsze czasy (no chyba że update jest dostepny zpoziomu instalacji bez potrzeby logowania się.)

I jeszcze pytanko do serwera. Czy on tylko wystawia możliwość kodowania  w  jakimś języku (byłbym wdzięczny gdybyś mógł podać wszystkie dostępne języki) czy również to samo, lub coś na kształt, Ampio iDom ? Super by było gdybyś mógł wrzucić jakiegoś screenshota jak to wygląda.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Kodowanie jest w UTF8 przez co programować można we wszystkich językach.

Jeśli chodzi o oprogramowanie konfiguracyjne to obecnie aktualizacje są dostępne tak jak piszesz w strefie instalatora. Natomiast rozmawiałem dzisiaj na ten temat z producentem ponieważ mamy spotkanie firmowe w górach. Na dniach udostępnią możliwość aktualizacji oprogramowania z poziomu samego oprogramowania. Także będzie dożywotnia darmowa aktualizacja również dla użytkowników.

----------


## TomWasil

Co z tymi wzmacniaczami z możliwością podłączenia do Ampio, znalazłeś jakieś? Chodzi mi o takie do kina domowego.

----------


## margielm

> Kodowanie jest w UTF8 przez co programować można we wszystkich językach.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o oprogramowanie konfiguracyjne to obecnie aktualizacje są dostępne tak jak piszesz w strefie instalatora. Natomiast rozmawiałem dzisiaj na ten temat z producentem ponieważ mamy spotkanie firmowe w górach. Na dniach udostępnią możliwość aktualizacji oprogramowania z poziomu samego oprogramowania. Także będzie dożywotnia darmowa aktualizacja również dla użytkowników.


Dzięki serdeczne za info. Swoją drogą jest to bardzo dziwna decyzja producenta. Rozumiem, że chcą w ten sposób ograniczyć  manipulacje aystemem osób które sie kompletnie na tym nie znają ale myślę że poszli za daleko. Wydaje mi się że wystarczyłoby oddzielne sprzedawanie modułu komunikacyjnego, co i tak robią, wtedy ingerencja w system wymagała by świadomej decyzji właściciela.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Co z tymi wzmacniaczami z możliwością podłączenia do Ampio, znalazłeś jakieś? Chodzi mi o takie do kina domowego.


Tak na szybko co z tańszych znalazłem to DENON AVR-X2300W, MARANTZ SR5011 czy ONKYO TX-RZ710, ale wszystkie one wykraczają poza budżet który zakładasz i nie mam dzisiaj czasu szukać protokołów komunikacyjnych do nich. 





> Dzięki serdeczne za info. Swoją drogą jest to bardzo dziwna decyzja producenta. Rozumiem, że chcą w ten sposób ograniczyć manipulacje aystemem osób które sie kompletnie na tym nie znają ale myślę że poszli za daleko. Wydaje mi się że wystarczyłoby oddzielne sprzedawanie modułu komunikacyjnego, co i tak robią, wtedy ingerencja w system wymagała by świadomej decyzji właściciela.


Nie bardzo rozumiem o którą decyzję Ci się rozchodzi. Tę że można sobie samemu programować? W Ampio kiedyś było zalecane żeby instalator nie udostępniał możliwości programowania magistrali komunikacyjnej klientowi końcowemu (zaraz wytłumaczę dlaczego), teraz obowiązuje polityka - jeśli klient sobie tego życzy niech ma dostęp do wszystkiego. 

Dlatego kiedyś był ograniczony dostęp do programowania magistrali ponieważ jest to niebezpieczne zarówno dla instalatora jak i dla klienta. Co w przypadku kiedy klient tak zaprogramuje sobie magistralę że system otworzy mu bramę garażową jak będzie na wakacjach i go obrobią? Nie mówiąc już o tym że porozrywa mu rurki z wodą w garażu jak na zewnątrz będzie mróz. Wtedy klient będzie gonił instalatora że ten mu tak skonfigurował system. 

Teraz panuje polityka typu: jeśli klient chce to dajcie mu programator, oprogramowanie konfiguracyjne i niech sobie robi co chce. Zresztą może też programować przez serwer. Tyle żeby podpisał oświadczenie że nie będzie sobie rościł pretensji do instalatora jeśli faktycznie namiesza sobie w magistrali. Oczywiście gwarancja na system nadal obowiązuje. 

Reasumując. Chcesz programować sobie system - możesz wszystko. Oprogramowanie magistralne jest banalnie proste, konfiguracja serwera również, poza tym serwer można programować w wielu językach jeśli ktoś chce od tej strony się bawić. Zalecany Python, Bash i C++. Jeśli chcesz to udostępnię Ci API, tylko prześlij e-mail na PW. Wpuszczamy nawet takich klientów na forum instalatorskie i wspólnie tworzą algorytmy do systemu.

----------


## margielm

Odpowiedziałeś na moje pytanie więc wiesz dobrze, o jaką decyzję mi chodzi  :wink: 
Jeśli taka jest teraz polityka, to zgadzam się z nią w 100%. Rozumiem, że jest ryzyko jeśli zajmie się tym osoba kompletnie zielona w temacie (wiem coś o tym.. programowaniem zajmują się osoby które zdecydowanie nie powinny). Z drugiej strony można by powiedzieć, że zwykły klucz można zostawić przez przypadek w drzwiach, a mimo to ich producent, nie każe go przynieść za każdym razem z domu do siebie "na recepcje".

Moje zdziwienie wynikało z tego, że we wszystkich dokumentach jakie widziałem było napisane "moduł komunikacyjny dostępny jedynie dla autoryzowanych instalatorów". Również Ty w swoim poprzednim poście napisałeś "możesz zakupić programator od swojego instalatora" co ja zrozumiałem jako "odkupić półoficjalnie". Fakt, że oprogramowanie jest dostępne w przestrzeni tylko dla instalatorów również tu nie pomaga.

Ale cieszę się, że wszystko "dobrze się skończyło"  i Ampio znów wróciło do wyścigu o obsługę mojego domu! I nie ukrywam, że na razie jest na pierwszym miejscu! Po API na pewno się zgłoszę!

----------


## zeus_40

Dzień dobry 

W jeden wieczór i noc, muszę podjąć decyzję jak będę sterował oświetleniem LED w nowym domu. W poniedzialek wchodzi ekipa od tynków, jutro kończy robote elektryk. I chciałbym żeby to jeszcze on położył kable pod moje "widzimisie". 

Do rzeczy. Poczytałem bardzo dużo tematów, wysłuchałem wielu opinii. Zdecydowałem się na sterowanie Ampio. 

System ma sterować oświetleniem kilku pomieszczeń tzn. sufit podwieszany w salonie, listwy przypodłogowe w kuchni, listwy przypodłogowe w korytarzu, oraz sterownik schodów.
W podwieszanym suficie w salonie, będzie taśma led RGBW. Na stopniach również taśma RGBW (z tego co mi wiadomo to już cyfrowa).
W listwach przypodłogowych w kuchni i korytarzu będzie taśma led biała zimna.

Po zmroku, lub po uruchomieniu w aplikacji na smartphonie, lub po włączeniu przełącznika ściennego, lub po kliknięciu na panelu operatora, system ma się uruchomić (tzn wszystkie moduły mają wysterować taśmy led na zadaną wartość np 20% i w przypadku taśm RGBW pamiętać ostatnio używany kolor).
Następnie czujka ruchu (najlepiej naścienna, tak jak do alarmu), która wykryje ruch w kuchni, ma dać sygnał do sterownika, aby ten wysterował białą taśmę LED na 60%. Ledy mają pozostać w takim stanie, dopóki czujka będzie wykrywała ruch w pomieszczeniu.
Taka sama sytuacja ma zadziać się na korytarzu. Biała taśma led świeci się na 20%. Czujka wykrywa ruch -》ledy na 60%. Czujka przestała wykrywać ruch, ledy przygasają do 20%.
W salonie tak samo. Nie ma ruchu -》ledy na 20%, czujka wykrywa ruch -》 ledy na 60%, czujka przestaje wykrywać ruch -》 ledy na 20%.
Kiedy na schodach nie ma ruchu, wszystkie stopnie świecą się na 20%. Kiedy czujka dołączona do zestawu, wykryje ruch na dole schodów, rozświeca schody po kolei od dołu do góry do wartości 60%. Potem po zadanym czasie, przygasają znowu do 20%. Ta sama historia ze schodzeniem w dół.

Ważnym założeniem systemu, jest jak uruchomić system, aby uruchomił wszystkie moduły i czujki, a taśmy led wysterował na 20%. Chcę aby zadziało się to dopiero po zmroku, lub poprzez moje ręczne działanie np. kliknięcie on/off na panelu operatora, lub w aplikacji na smartphona lub zwykłym włącznikiem ściennym do oświetlenia.

Pasków Led będzie:
Jeden biały 3 metry na korytarzu na piętrze (odległość od skrzynki zasilająco/sterującej ok. 15m)
Jeden biały 5 metrów pod meblami w kuchni (odległość jak wyżej)
Jeden 10 metrów RGBW pod sufitem w salonie (odległość ok. 10m)
13 pasków 90cm RGBW na schody (odległość ok 1m do najniższego stopnia i ok 8m do najwyższego stopnia).

Wszystko ma być uruchamiane jednym włącznikiem lub jedną aplikacją na smartphone.

Na sterowanie led będzie oddzielna mała rozdzielnia pod schodami.

I teraz to co interesuje mnie najbardziej. Rozprowadzenie przewodów. To musi zrobić elektryk lub ja sam w niedzielę. Programowanie i montaż rozdzielni zostawiam na oddzielny temat i dla fachowca w późniejszym czasie.

Doczytałem że moduły komunikują się ze sobą po magistrali CAN (4 przewody). Ale jak komunikują/sterują taśmami LED ? 
Jaki przewód mam zastosować do każdej taśmy ? YDYp 4x1,5 mm² ? Do każdej taśmy osobno z rozdzielni ? Czy może mają być wszystkie połączone jedną magistralą biegnącą po całym domu ? 
Do czujników ruchu i zmierzchu powinienem użyć YTDY 3x0,5mm ?

Bardzo proszę o pomoc. 

Wiem że temat już nie aktywny od 5ciu lat, ale mam nadzieję że "iF-Jimi" coś podpowie  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Bartłomiej

----------


## DrKubus

Zainstalowałem i użytkuje system Ampio już 3 lata, założenia o których piszesz to podstawowa funkcjonalność bardzo łatwa do zrealizowania, ale musisz wziąć pod uwagę kilka czynników:
- zasilanie LED to 12V i musisz uwzględnić moc wszystkich taśm i odpowiednie zasilacze
- zasilanie 12V powoduje, że musisz dopasować przekrój przewodów do obciążenia (znacznie wyższy prąd i grubość przewodów zasilających)
- w rozdzielnicy instalujesz moduły sterujące i od nich prowadzisz 5 przewodow dla RGBW i 3 przewody dla zwyklej taśmy (do pasków LED nie musisz prowadzić magistrali CAN)

----------


## zeus_40

> - zasilanie 12V powoduje, że musisz dopasować przekrój przewodów do obciążenia (znacznie wyższy prąd i grubość przewodów zasilających)
> - w rozdzielnicy instalujesz moduły sterujące i od nich prowadzisz 5 przewodow dla RGBW i 3 przewody dla zwyklej taśmy (do pasków LED nie musisz prowadzić magistrali CAN)


Świetnie. Dziekuje za odpowiedź. To wiele mi wyjaśnia. 
W takim razie musze wybrać już konkretne taśmy. Będę znał ich moc, znam ich odległość od rozdzielni więc będę mógł poznać przekrój przewodów zasilających. 
I teraz rodzą się kolejne pytania. 
Czy jest kalkulator który obliczy grubość przewodu dla załozonych parametrów prądowych i dlugosciowych ?
Czy wszystkie przewody do taśm mogą być tego samego przekroju bez znaczenia jakiej długości będą ? Oczywiście dobrany przekrój będzie największym spośród wszystkich obliczonych. Tzn czy przekrój przewodu, może być większy niż obliczony ?

----------


## DrKubus

Są w sieci kalkulatory np. https://enterius.eu/wsparcie/kalkula...przewodow-led/
Oczywiście grubszy przewód nigdy nie będzie gorszy, wszystko kwestia kosztów.

----------

